# Amicizie con cui fingo



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

sono veramente poche le amiche/i che  sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


no... ma non perchè ti tromb(erest)i questo mondo e quell'altro...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che  sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


Basta che non cerchi di trombarti il mio in amicizia, per il resto farai bene cio' che vuoi... cercherei, sinceramente di capire perche' fai certe stronzate o anche solo perche' vai raccontando di farle


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta che non cerchi di trombarti il mio in amicizia, per il resto farai bene cio' che vuoi... cercherei, sinceramente di capire perche' fai certe stronzate o anche solo perche' vai raccontando di farle


Perchè pensi che siano stronzate? E' tutto vero comunque quello che scrivo


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che siano stronzate? E' tutto vero comunque quello che scrivo


chissa perchè senti il bisogno di ribadirlo..e si che dici di essere psicologa(?)/psicanalista(?)....
chi beve birra campa cent'anni..meditate gente..meditate...


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che siano stronzate? E' tutto vero comunque quello che scrivo


E chi ne dubita? ma il fatto che tu ne scriva mi pare un problema...voglio dire che se tu fossi tanto contenta e soddisfatta di come ti procacci considerazione con il sesso opposto non staresti in cura da una tua collega nè verresti a raccontare a noi e non alle tue amiche ciò che vai facendo con - a tuo dire - somam soddisfazione...

Per rimanere in argomento anche i miei amici non hanno mai saputo che io ho avuto come compagno di 8 anni un uomo sposato con prole: ma non glielo dicevo non perchè mi avrebebro criticata quanto perchè io me ne vergognavo moltissimo e loro si sarebbero preoccupati per me.... io mi sentivo sporca, mi rimaneva difficile raccontare una cosa che mi dava così poca felicità e che avrebbe risciato di fare l'infelicità altrui... in realtà son stata stupida: loro avrebbero potuto darmi la forza di guardare oltre ciò che vedevo...

Ti vorrei come amica? scusa, cosa c'entra chi e quanti te ne porti a letto conl'amicizia? certo, il mio fidanzato lo terrei sotto chiave se è questo che intendi anzi no, gli direi esattamente come ti racconti: si allontanerebbe spontaneamente... ma l'amicizia non c'entra con le specifiche sessuali del singolo, ammesso che queste non comportino atti vietati dalla legge.... cosa nasconde la tua ingenua domanda? altra provocazione a cui non arrivo?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè pensi che siano stronzate? E' tutto vero comunque quello che scrivo


Perche' per me lo sono.

Ci sono delle persone che hanno queste perversioni, in genere ben definite... tu scrivi di averle tutte insieme e, senza offesa, conservo i miei dubbi.


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> chissa perchè senti il bisogno di ribadirlo..e si che dici di essere psicologa(?)/psicanalista(?)....
> chi beve birra campa cent'anni..meditate gente..meditate...


Perchè mettete in dubbio che quello che scrivo è falistà (almeno una parte di voi, i traditi credo)


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Guarda lettrice che è ben possibile che assommi a sè ogni genere di perversione: se fosse soddisfatta della semplicità nelle varie pratiche erotiche e della monogamia non avrebeb tanta necessità di cambiare partner nè tantomeno di rivolgersi per questo a una analista.... l'ha detto lei che non ha avuto unsolo amante e che da  anni mi pare questo suo lato lo esamina con un aiutino esterno... quindi perchè no?


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che  sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


Fingi e pretendi sincera amicizia? Evidentemente non ne conosci il reale significato. Credi. Quindi non hai mai neanche provato a parlare di te con sincerità con un'ipotetica amica.
Mi sa che la prima ad avere preconcetti sei proprio tu.


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Guarda lettrice che è ben possibile che assommi a sè ogni genere di perversione: se fosse soddisfatta della semplicità nelle varie pratiche erotiche e della monogamia non avrebeb tanta necessità di cambiare partner nè tantomeno di rivolgersi per questo a una analista.... l'ha detto lei che non ha avuto unsolo amante e che da anni mi pare questo suo lato lo esamina con un aiutino esterno... quindi perchè no?


Hai c'entrato il problema..io non ho tutte le perversioni, sono leggermente masochista...la mia analista teme che mi possa iinnamorare come è successo in passato, comunque tendo a non trombare con gli uomini delle mie amiche..sono rispettosa, a meno che non si faccia un trio:mexican:...m in questo caso è l'amica che deve proporre


----------



## Asudem (24 Giugno 2010)

*Messalina*

Sei analista?


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Sei analista?


Non sono iscritta alla S.P.I. se è quello che intendi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


 
Non solo ti vorrei come amica...ti voglio come amica!
Piacere, Chiara: ho pochissime amiche, un appartamento in centro, sono una bella moglie con una bella famiglia e quando posso mi scateno e faccio follie....


----------



## messalina (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non solo ti vorrei come amica...ti voglio come amica!
> Piacere, Chiara: ho pochissime amiche, un appartamento in centro, sono una bella moglie con una bella famiglia e quando posso mi scateno e faccio follie....


Mitica Chiara è un vero piacere per me! Grazie!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Mitica Chiara è un vero piacere per me! Grazie!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cara Messalina,  perchèmoltipensano che raccontiamo stronzate? Non capiscono che confidiamo qui nel forum ciò che non possiamo ammettere in pubblico nella nostra realtà quotidiana?:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

Evvai!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè mettete in dubbio che quello che scrivo è falistà (almeno una parte di voi, i traditi credo)


... io penso che tu sei ben altro , hai costruito un perfetto (?) "personaggio" per Tradimentopuntonet   in modo da creare attenzione/curiosita' su di te ... ma non ho capito ancora il tuo disegno/piano :cooldue: ... vuol dire che apettero', intanto :leggi: e :saggio:


:ciao: .


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Messalina,  perchèmoltipensano che raccontiamo stronzate? Non capiscono che confidiamo qui nel forum ciò che non possiamo ammettere in pubblico nella nostra realtà quotidiana?:up:


Magari piuttosto che preoccuparti se emeriti sconosciuti credano o meno alle tue storie, dovresti preoccuparti del fatto che non vuoi rendere pubblica la tua realta' quotidiana.

Cosi' sei tu la prima a giudicarti e male.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè mettete in dubbio che quello che scrivo è falistà (almeno una parte di voi, i traditi credo)


figurati..che vuoi che sia..io metto in dubbio che tu sia una donna...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari piuttosto che preoccuparti se emeriti sconosciuti credano o meno alle tue storie, dovresti preoccuparti del fatto che non vuoi rendere pubblica la tua realta' quotidiana.
> 
> Cosi' sei tu la prima a giudicarti e male.


Mi pongo una semplice domanda.... se perfetti sconosciuti credono o non credono a ciò che racconto di me, è affar loro.

La mia realtà quotidiana è sotto gli occhi di tutti, l'ho sintetizzata ed è praticamente identica a quella di Messalina. La realtà che non si racconta?
Per la maggior parte della gente è incomprensibile. E' inutile condividere con chi non comprende.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi pongo una semplice domanda.... se perfetti sconosciuti credono o non credono a ciò che racconto di me, è affar loro.
> 
> La mia realtà quotidiana è sotto gli occhi di tutti, l'ho sintetizzata ed è praticamente identica a quella di Messalina. La realtà che non si racconta?
> Per la maggior parte della gente è incomprensibile. E' inutile condividere con chi non comprende.


 ecco...alora perchè scrivi qui visto che la maggioranza non comprende? prenditi i numeri di telefono delle persone come te e raccontatevi le vostre belle imprese..che oltretutto sono noiose a rileggere....


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

e il bello è che magari riproponete le vostre idee (che per me non sono altro che delle emerite puttanate) a persone che magari vengono qui, sono reali e non è che vogliono/avrebbero bisogno di leggere fantomatiche cazzate...augh!


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Forse perchè questo è un forum di sfigate/i o ex sfigate/i e nopi siam tutti/e molto invidiose/i di chi va in giro a raccontare di quanto è felice di far sesso promiscuo e di far becchi i relativi partners......siccome qui nessuno di noi è stato male di corna fatte o ricevute, siccome questo è un forum dove si gioca a canasta allora fa tanto figo avere dei leggeri sospetti su di voi o su ciò che dite....
Io suppongo che il problema sia vostro, cioè l'esservi iscritte in un forum dove ognuno è stato segnato nell'esistenza da qualche mentitore o come mentitore ha segnato altre esistenze.... generalmente in minimo comun denominatore èc he la gente che sta qui e qui rimane ha sofferto, ne è uscita o ne sta uscendo o vuole uscirne avendo compreso o cercando di comprendere i propri problemi e cercando di esser di aiuto agli altri.... ora qui sembrate delle note stonate....per me siete benvenute ma micheido ancora cosa ci facciate a raccontarci delle gioie del tradimento, di quanto ve ne infischiate che i vostri partner vivano nell'oblio, di cosa vi piace o non vi piace fare.... sarà che io non mi divertivo manco quando avrei dovuto farlo che non ci trovo nulal di costruttivo a far l'apologia del tradimento o del sesso tanto per, soprttutto in un posto come questo....
Nessuno vi esclude o vi tira sassi.... non riesco però a capire perchè, tra tanti luoghi, abbaite scelto questo per raccontarvi cose di cui - pur andandone fiere - non desiderate raccontare là fuori, nel mondo reale....cosa c'è da nascondere se non c'è nulla di male? vi iscrivereste mai in un forum di vegetariani se adoraste le bistecche al sangue? magari solo per confrontarvi, non per il gusto di raccontarvi con le fauci che addentano i muscoli che ancora grondano sangue di qualche povera vacca o maiale.... che volete che vi rispond un vegetariano a sentir tessere le lodi dell abistecca alla fiorentina? ecco, qui nun se magna fiorentina, qui solo cetrioli.... non vi dovete adeguare, dovete rendervi conto che siete una minoranza...accettata ma minoranza...per cui va benissimo esprimre le proprie opinioni e entrare in contraddittorio, ma 'ste scenette alla "chissà perchè non ci capiscono" "chissà perchè pensano che diciamo stronzate" "chissà se possiamo diventare amichette" risparmiatecele per favore.... il contraddittorio è fighissimo, sai che palle parlar tra noi e lucidarci le corna fatte o avute a vicenda? però il fingere di non capire che ad ognuno di noi farebbe male esser mal-trattati o considerati becchi ignari e contenti (delle corna che il nostro compagno/a ci fa) questo non è leale.... a voi piacerebbe che il vostro compagno, la vostra migliore amica, vostra madre, vostra figlia, la vostra cagna vi prendessero in giro, vi nascondessero le cose, fossero individui di cui non avreste dovuto fidarvi? ecco...riflettete su questo...ognuno si comporta come vuole ma il dato di fatto è che le bugie non si dicono! 
Per il resto massimo rispetto per tutti!


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Forse perchè questo è un forum di sfigate/i o ex sfigate/i e nopi siam tutti/e molto invidiose/i di chi va in giro a raccontare di quanto è felice di far sesso promiscuo e di far becchi i relativi partners......siccome qui nessuno di noi è stato male di corna fatte o ricevute, siccome questo è un forum dove si gioca a canasta allora fa tanto figo avere dei leggeri sospetti su di voi o su ciò che dite....
> Io suppongo che il problema sia vostro, cioè l'esservi iscritte in un forum dove ognuno è stato segnato nell'esistenza da qualche mentitore o come mentitore ha segnato altre esistenze.... generalmente in minimo comun denominatore èc he la gente che sta qui e qui rimane ha sofferto, ne è uscita o ne sta uscendo o vuole uscirne avendo compreso o cercando di comprendere i propri problemi e cercando di esser di aiuto agli altri.... ora qui sembrate delle note stonate....per me siete benvenute ma micheido ancora cosa ci facciate a raccontarci delle gioie del tradimento, di quanto ve ne infischiate che i vostri partner vivano nell'oblio, di cosa vi piace o non vi piace fare.... sarà che io non mi divertivo manco quando avrei dovuto farlo che non ci trovo nulal di costruttivo a far l'apologia del tradimento o del sesso tanto per, soprttutto in un posto come questo....
> Nessuno vi esclude o vi tira sassi.... non riesco però a capire perchè, tra tanti luoghi, abbaite scelto questo per raccontarvi cose di cui - pur andandone fiere - non desiderate raccontare là fuori, nel mondo reale....cosa c'è da nascondere se non c'è nulla di male? vi iscrivereste mai in un forum di vegetariani se adoraste le bistecche al sangue? magari solo per confrontarvi, non per il gusto di raccontarvi con le fauci che addentano i muscoli che ancora grondano sangue di qualche povera vacca o maiale.... che volete che vi rispond un vegetariano a sentir tessere le lodi dell abistecca alla fiorentina? ecco, qui nun se magna fiorentina, qui solo cetrioli.... non vi dovete adeguare, dovete rendervi conto che siete una minoranza...accettata ma minoranza...per cui va benissimo esprimre le proprie opinioni e entrare in contraddittorio, ma 'ste scenette alla "chissà perchè non ci capiscono" "chissà perchè pensano che diciamo stronzate" "chissà se possiamo diventare amichette" risparmiatecele per favore.... il contraddittorio è fighissimo, sai che palle parlar tra noi e lucidarci le corna fatte o avute a vicenda? però il fingere di non capire che ad ognuno di noi farebbe male esser mal-trattati o considerati becchi ignari e contenti (delle corna che il nostro compagno/a ci fa) questo non è leale.... a voi piacerebbe che il vostro compagno, la vostra migliore amica, vostra madre, vostra figlia, la vostra cagna vi prendessero in giro, vi nascondessero le cose, fossero individui di cui non avreste dovuto fidarvi? ecco...riflettete su questo...ognuno si comporta come vuole ma il dato di fatto è che le bugie non si dicono!
> Per il resto massimo rispetto per tutti!


 tinkerbell sei troppo prolissa...ho sintetizzato io....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ecco...alora perchè scrivi qui visto che la maggioranza non comprende? prenditi i numeri di telefono delle persone come te e raccontatevi le vostre belle imprese..che oltretutto sono noiose a rileggere....


Tu sei uno di quelli che non comprende.
E tu non sei la maggioranza. Per fortuna.:mexican:
A meno che tu non sia il rappresentante sindacale di un qualche gruppo di utenti.


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tinkerbell sei troppo prolissa...ho sintetizzato io....


 ...azz....e me lo dovevate dì che se pagava a parole!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu sei uno di quelli che non comprende.
> E tu non sei la maggioranza. Per fortuna.:mexican:
> A meno che tu non sia il rappresentante sindacale di un qualche gruppo di utenti.


 leggo bene e la maggioranza qui non comprende...e poi si, sono il sindacalista di quelli che non vogliono leggere prese per il culo a meno che non siano evidentemente ironiche..traine le debite conclusioni...
o non comprendi?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...azz....e me lo dovevate dì che se pagava a parole!!!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi pongo una semplice domanda.... se perfetti sconosciuti credono o non credono a ciò che racconto di me, è affar loro.
> 
> La mia realtà quotidiana è sotto gli occhi di tutti, l'ho sintetizzata ed è praticamente identica a quella di Messalina. La realtà che non si racconta?
> Per la maggior parte della gente è incomprensibile.* E' inutile condividere con chi non comprende*.


Di conseguenza neanche porsi la domanda o no?

Ma chi te lo dice che non capiscano se a quanto pare sono tutte cose che non dici.
Magari il problema e' che ti piace conservare un'immagine borghese, della casa in centro, marito, figli e cane di razza...perche' cosi' ti senti meglio tu... gli altri che non capiscono sono solo uno specchio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Forse perchè questo è un forum di sfigate/i o ex sfigate/i e nopi siam tutti/e molto invidiose/i di chi va in giro a raccontare di quanto è felice di far sesso promiscuo e di far becchi i relativi partners......siccome qui nessuno di noi è stato male di corna fatte o ricevute, siccome questo è un forum dove si gioca a canasta allora fa tanto figo avere dei leggeri sospetti su di voi o su ciò che dite....
> Io suppongo che il problema sia vostro, cioè l'esservi iscritte in un forum dove ognuno è stato segnato nell'esistenza da qualche mentitore o come mentitore ha segnato altre esistenze.... generalmente in minimo comun denominatore èc he la gente che sta qui e qui rimane ha sofferto, ne è uscita o ne sta uscendo o vuole uscirne avendo compreso o cercando di comprendere i propri problemi e cercando di esser di aiuto agli altri.... ora qui sembrate delle note stonate....per me siete benvenute ma micheido ancora cosa ci facciate a raccontarci delle gioie del tradimento, di quanto ve ne infischiate che i vostri partner vivano nell'oblio, di cosa vi piace o non vi piace fare.... sarà che io non mi divertivo manco quando avrei dovuto farlo che non ci trovo nulal di costruttivo a far l'apologia del tradimento o del sesso tanto per, soprttutto in un posto come questo....
> Nessuno vi esclude o vi tira sassi.... non riesco però a capire perchè, tra tanti luoghi, abbaite scelto questo per raccontarvi cose di cui - pur andandone fiere - non desiderate raccontare là fuori, nel mondo reale....cosa c'è da nascondere se non c'è nulla di male?* vi iscrivereste mai in un forum di vegetariani se adoraste le bistecche al sangue? magari solo per confrontarvi, non per il gusto di raccontarvi con le fauci che addentano i muscoli che ancora grondano sangue di qualche povera vacca o maiale.... che volete che vi risponda un vegetariano a sentir tessere le lodi della bistecca alla fiorentina?* ecco, qui nun se magna fiorentina, qui solo cetrioli.... non vi dovete adeguare, dovete rendervi conto che siete una minoranza...accettata ma minoranza...per cui va benissimo esprimre le proprie opinioni e entrare in contraddittorio, ma 'ste scenette alla "chissà perchè non ci capiscono" "chissà perchè pensano che diciamo stronzate" "chissà se possiamo diventare amichette" risparmiatecele per favore.... il contraddittorio è fighissimo, sai che palle parlar tra noi e lucidarci le corna fatte o avute a vicenda? però il fingere di non capire che ad ognuno di noi farebbe male esser mal-trattati o considerati becchi ignari e contenti (delle corna che il nostro compagno/a ci fa) questo non è leale.... a voi piacerebbe che il vostro compagno, la vostra migliore amica, vostra madre, vostra figlia, la vostra cagna vi prendessero in giro, vi nascondessero le cose, fossero individui di cui non avreste dovuto fidarvi? ecco...riflettete su questo...ognuno si comporta come vuole ma il dato di fatto è che le bugie non si dicono!
> Per il resto massimo rispetto per tutti!


Per me gli hai dato un'idea... :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Forse perchè questo è un forum di sfigate/i o ex sfigate/i e nopi siam tutti/e molto invidiose/i di chi va in giro a raccontare di quanto è felice di far sesso promiscuo e di far becchi i relativi partners......siccome qui nessuno di noi è stato male di corna fatte o ricevute, siccome questo è un forum dove si gioca a canasta allora fa tanto figo avere dei leggeri sospetti su di voi o su ciò che dite....
> Io suppongo che il problema sia vostro, cioè l'esservi iscritte in un forum dove ognuno è stato segnato nell'esistenza da qualche mentitore o come mentitore ha segnato altre esistenze.... generalmente in minimo comun denominatore èc he la gente che sta qui e qui rimane ha sofferto, ne è uscita o ne sta uscendo o vuole uscirne avendo compreso o cercando di comprendere i propri problemi e cercando di esser di aiuto agli altri.... ora qui sembrate delle note stonate....per me siete benvenute ma micheido ancora cosa ci facciate a *raccontarci delle gioie del tradimento*, di quanto ve ne infischiate che i vostri partner vivano nell'oblio, di cosa vi piace o non vi piace fare.... sarà che io non mi divertivo manco quando avrei dovuto farlo che non ci trovo nulal di costruttivo a far l'apologia del tradimento o del sesso tanto per, soprttutto in un posto come questo....
> Nessuno vi esclude o vi tira sassi.... non riesco però a capire perchè, tra tanti luoghi, abbaite scelto questo per raccontarvi cose di cui - pur andandone fiere - non desiderate raccontare là fuori, nel mondo reale....cosa c'è da nascondere se non c'è nulla di male? *vi iscrivereste mai in un forum di vegetariani se adoraste le bistecche al sangue*? magari solo per confrontarvi, non per il gusto di raccontarvi con le fauci che addentano i muscoli che ancora grondano sangue di qualche povera vacca o maiale.... che volete che vi rispond un vegetariano a sentir tessere le lodi dell abistecca alla fiorentina? ecco, qui nun se magna fiorentina, qui solo cetrioli.... non vi dovete adeguare, dovete rendervi conto che siete una minoranza...accettata ma minoranza...per cui va benissimo esprimre le proprie opinioni e entrare in contraddittorio, ma 'ste scenette alla "chissà perchè non ci capiscono" "chissà perchè pensano che diciamo stronzate" "chissà se possiamo diventare amichette" risparmiatecele per favore.... il contraddittorio è fighissimo, sai che palle parlar tra noi e lucidarci le corna fatte o avute a vicenda? però il fingere di non capire che ad ognuno di noi farebbe male esser mal-trattati o considerati becchi ignari e contenti (delle corna che il nostro compagno/a ci fa) questo non è leale....* a voi piacerebbe che il vostro compagno, la vostra migliore amica, vostra madre, vostra figlia, la vostra cagna vi prendessero in giro, vi nascondessero le cose, fossero individui di cui non avreste dovuto fidarvi*? ecco...riflettete su questo...ognuno si comporta come vuole ma il dato di fatto è che le bugie non si dicono!
> Per il resto massimo rispetto per tutti!


Cara Tinkerbell,
io non racconto le gioie del tradimento, porto semplicemente un punto di vista diverso: e devi rassegnarti al fatto che esso esiste, e in misura maggiore di quel che pensi. Mi sembra corretto per la dialettica che anch'esso sia rappresentato.

Allora questo è un forum aperto solo ai sofferenti per tradimento fatto/ricevuto?

Io racconto le corna che faccio, ma chi ti dice che nella storia della mia vita non ci siano stati o non ci siano individui come me, che mi hanno tradito o preso in giro? E che la mia esperienza odierna e il mio modo di vedere le cose non siano anche il frutto di corna ricevute? Ma io posso parlare con cognizione di causa di quello che è mio,  delle mie azioni, non certo di quelle degli altri. Perchè sono abituata a imputare a me stessa le mie scelte (giuste o errate).


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

E poi da chi vuoi farti capire...da noi che se siamo in 20 siamo troppi? fuori come sei non lo dici e li son 20.000 almeno: sicura che lì ti andrebbe meglio? qui ognuno sta a sentire l'altro e inizia a snodarsi una discussione, non è che ci sia scritto perc ontrattoc he bisogna capire o comprendere...si parla, si discute... però continuo a non capire perchè a noi certe cose le si dicono e si cerca comprensione e ad altri, fuori, non le si dicano affatto sapendo che di sicuro comprensione non ci sarebbe... tu pensi che raccontando di te stessa a tuo marito e tua figlia loro ti capirebbero? noi ci siamo immedesimati in loro, non in te poichè siam stati traditi e abbiamo tradito ricavandone dolore, ammettendo i nostri sbagli, tentando di ricostruire noi stessi e i rapportic eh c'erano chi poteva farlo.... se non hai comprensione in casa tua, se Messalina non la ha con i suoi amici a cui ci ha detto di non voler raccontare nulal perchè la giudicherebbero, come pretendi di esser capita qui? paliamo, discutiamo, controbattiamo, ci facciam battute ma non puoi cercare qui quello che non tenti di cercare neanche fuori perchè sai che non esiste.... il mondo è fatto male sai: difficilmente la stella di chi mente e di chi frega alle spalle il prossimo può brillare o la sua immagine riabilitarsi dopo essersi offuscata....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> leggo bene e la maggioranza qui non comprende...e poi si, sono il sindacalista di quelli che non vogliono leggere prese per il culo a meno che non siano evidentemente ironiche..traine le debite conclusioni...
> o non comprendi?:carneval:


Se non vuoi leggere, salta pure i miei post....kiss

p.s  Scusa, è che adoro le prese per il culo:carneval:..comprendi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che  sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...*vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica*?


Non so. Mi sembri molto tirata e simulata, artificiale. Potrei essere amico con il vero essere tuo, ma non con la figura che vuoi rappresentare nel forum.


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se non vuoi leggere, salta pure i miei post....kiss
> 
> p.s Scusa, è che adoro le prese per il culo:carneval:..comprendi?


non avevo dubbi....:carneval:
e no, non li salto....non è che qualcosa la debelli facendo finta che non esista...comprendi?:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi....:carneval:
> e no, non li salto....non è che qualcosa la debelli facendo finta che non esista...comprendi?:mexican:


Certo...e tu saresti il debellatore? Wow....Un vero *ManOWar..:carneval:*


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo...e tu saresti il debellatore? Wow....Un vero *ManOWar..:carneval:*


 se tu puoi essere (o lo credi) una opinion leader allora io posso benissimo fare il manowratore:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> se tu puoi essere (o lo credi) una opinion leader allora io posso benissimo fare il manowratore:carneval:


Ma non eri sindacalista? ahò, allora è vero che basta entrà ner sindacato e poi te se apreno tutte le porte!


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma non eri sindacalista? ahò, allora è vero che basta entrà ner sindacato e poi te se apreno tutte le porte!


Disinformata....:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> se tu puoi essere (o lo credi) una opinion leader allora io posso benissimo fare il manowratore:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....mitico!

Sì sì sono una leader... ma non nelle opinioni...


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:....mitico!
> 
> Sì sì sono una leader... ma non nelle opinioni...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che  sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


e tu mi vorresti come frullatore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu mi vorresti come frullatore?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:......sì, per la panna montata...


----------



## Old Aleluja (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu mi vorresti come frullatore?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ho sputato...buonasera...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Giugno 2010)

mi sta faccendo un effetto simile, in effetti ... :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e tu mi vorresti come frullatore?


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (24 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ho sputato...buonasera...


pulisci ora.

bonasera.


----------



## aristocat (24 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' inutile condividere con chi non comprende.


Tristemente vero, quoto.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Tinkerbell,
> io non racconto le gioie del tradimento, porto semplicemente un punto di vista diverso: e devi rassegnarti al fatto che esso esiste, e in misura maggiore di quel che pensi. Mi sembra corretto per la dialettica che anch'esso sia rappresentato.
> 
> Allora questo è un forum aperto solo ai sofferenti per tradimento fatto/ricevuto?
> ...


Direi che non c'è nulla di nuovo sotto al sole.
Non sei né la prima né l'ultima che racconta le corna (sia subìte sia inferte).
Solo che se bisogna leggerle come un romanzetto estivo alla lunga ci si rompe un po'.
Ti sei presentata con un'esperienza normale e scontata (come dici tu è una realtà assodata no?), sarebbe interessante un percorso.
Più che altro per aiutare te ,mica altri eh?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Tinkerbell,
> io non racconto le gioie del tradimento, porto semplicemente un punto di vista diverso: e devi rassegnarti al fatto che esso esiste, e in misura maggiore di quel che pensi. Mi sembra corretto per la dialettica che anch'esso sia rappresentato.
> 
> Allora questo è un forum aperto solo ai sofferenti per tradimento fatto/ricevuto?
> ...



Certo, ma tutto in sordina per non perderci la faccia


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


probabilmente quel che dirò te l'avranno già detto, ma ti do la mia personale versione.

per come ti presenti qui io non ti vorrei come amica: semplicemente perchè posso essere amica di persone variegate, anche dai comportamenti opposti ai miei, ma ci deve essere, in qualunque forma, un comune sentire che nel tuo personaggio non vedo
(tranquilla, so che questa "rivelazione" non ti toglierà il sonno, ma hai chiesto e io rispondo)

questa ricerca di comunanza è istintiva della natura umana, non una mia peculiarità: sono certa che anche qui nel forum il tuo personaggio riceverà attestati di amicizia da persone che condividono i tuoi "valori"

ovviamente, nel reale, tu non presenti questo personaggio, temi il giudizio degli altri (e che tuo marito capisca) e reciti il ruolo che si aspettano da te
così le frequentazioni che acquisisci in quel ruolo mal si prestano alla rivelazione del "personaggio"

d'altronde dovresti chiederti come mai non hai amicizie cresciute con te, con le quali essere te stessa al di là di ruoli e personaggi
amiche che ti apprezzano per ciò che sei nel profondo, indipendentemente da scelte personali che possono non condividere
forse questa è la domanda
e la risposta potrebbe essere 
banalmente, che non c'è niente da apprezzare nel profondo
meno banalmente, che quel che c'è da apprezzare non è sufficiente a compensare quel che non si apprezza
probabilmente, che la stessa leggerezza egoista che applichi per fare i tuoi comodi alle spalle di tuo marito potrebbe aver nel tempo ferito chi aveva pensato di poterti essere amica


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

su quel che ha detto chiara:
impossibile condividere con chi non comprende

ovvio, direi

il problema è che nel reale anche il non detto viene spesso compreso (nel senso di intuito) e crea non pochi imbarazzi soprattutto a chi è in rapporti anche col coniuge dell' "incompreso"

d'altro canto, l'incompreso non condivide se non con chi sa che può condividere, ma lo può sapere solo per caso o tramite rapporti anonimi, come nel caso di chiara e messalina

insomma cripto-vite di trincea

(che poi come diceva tink, per condividere, scelgono un forum come questo e non, ad esempio, qualcosa tipo allupati.com o sessoagogo.org?   chiedersi perchè, non è male, non tanto per noi quanto per voi. soffrite a dover far parte di una comunità?)


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

doppio


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono  ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono  ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


Magari potresti anche chiederlo a tuo marito... hai detto che vedi rabbia nei suoi occhi, magari lui potrebbe spiegarti meglio di chiunque altro visto che c'e' il coinvolgimento "affettivo".

Mi sembra singolare che avendoti scoperta a tradire ben due volte non ne abbiate parlato.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cara Tinkerbell,
> io non racconto le gioie del tradimento, porto semplicemente un punto di vista diverso: e devi rassegnarti al fatto che esso esiste, e in misura maggiore di quel che pensi. Mi sembra corretto per la dialettica che anch'esso sia rappresentato.
> 
> Allora questo è un forum aperto solo ai sofferenti per tradimento fatto/ricevuto?
> ...


Ma dai? bastava il mio ex a far statistica attendibile sai? trombarsene 6 (me e moglie compresa) in due anni e volerne una settima mi pare alquanto credibile per esperienza vissuta, non perchè tu scendessi qui tra noia rivelarcelo!!!

Tutt'altro, IO credo che questo forum sia aperto a chi, con una vicenda dolorosa capitata in tempi recenti o addirittura contemporanea al suo scrivere, abbia avuto bisogno di raccontarsi per non raccontarsela, di farsi aprire gli occhi e costringere a guardare sebbene gli stessi fosesro magari già aperti....e da questo iniziale cammino di sofferenza (perchè anche il traditore, A VOLTE, soffre....magari quando capisce cosa sta facendo a chi ha posto in lui interesse, fiducia, amore, condivisione di progetti....)... in questo forum rimane chi ha capito l'errore fatto su se stesso o sull'altro e tenta con la propria esperienza di aiutare gli altri... ed io credo di non aver capito che problema hai tu e come qui sei capitata: non è un luogo di rimorchio, non è unposto dove si può fare panegirici sul tradimento o inneggiare all'amore libero....

Se avessi avuto dolore da queste prese in giro fatte op ricevute le apporteresti quali esempi, al fien che tutti noi - chi soffre o ha sofferto - possa beneficiare di un altro punto di vista....se non lo fai, probabilmente è perchè trovi più interessante presentarti come colei che trova più giovamento che disgrazia dal tradire serialmente... e come fu detto a me, e a me non solo, procacciarsi da sola certi dolori fa sì che ci si debba assumere parte della colpa... in fin dei conti se tu stessi a casa in pantofole a coccolarti tuo marito tutte le volte che ti vien voglia di coccolarti un altro tanti dolori che ora ci riferisci non ne avresti avuti... una volta si sbaglia, due volte anche, tre è diabolico...mi fa specie che l'esser stata presa in giro e tradita non ti abbai però lasciato grandi segni almeno apparenti datosi ciò che dici e consigli ad alcuni/e di noi, manco il tradimento fosse una modalità per svoltare l'esistenza che aiuta persino il matrimonio....se vuoi vado a cercarti il post in cui dicevi che alla fin fine quando torni a  casa avendo tradito anche tuo marito beneficia del tuo essere sempre in forma, sempre al top, sempre perfettamente in tiro, truccata, ben vestita, ben profumata....

Io non credo che tu sia una cattiva persona, non mi faccio una opinione dell'altro solo leggendo ciò che scrive dietro il paravento di uno schermo e una tastiera... so solo però che ti è piaciuto fin dal principio presentarti a mo' di personaggio...che ti è piaciuto schierarti da subito da una parte o dall'altra della barricata, poi "accusando" noi di esser pronti al plotone di esecuzione... sarà che questo forum è stato di aiuto a me e a tanti altri, sia che al principio siam stati mal-trattati come te, sia che siam stati giudicatio come te, sia che poi ci si sia sentiti o meno in dovere di apportare la propria esperienza a vantaggio dei nuovi.... io personalmente ti dico che - da amante (non ho mai tradito, son stata tradita...il fatto che io non abbia mai tradito ma che sapessi del di lui tradimento con me ai danni della moglie non ha mai fatto di me una persona corretta, tutt'altro!!!) pentita - non trovo alcun genere di giovamento e di aiuto e di input nelle cose che tu dici.... non uno sprone, non una carezza, non un tentativo di aiutare l'altro all'autoanalisi, al prender contatto con la realtà che sta vivendo e che finge che non stia capitando a lei/lui.... questo non vuol dire che sei poco gradita, o arida, o non mi piaci... diciamo piuttosto che ciò che dici, la materia di cui tratti nonsuscita in me alcun interesse nè mi è di aiuto, anzi piuttosto mi è conferma di tante cose che ho visto e sentito fare e che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e visto vivere sulla pelle altrui....

Il tuo sarà ORA un punto di vista diverso (ma manco tanto poi!)....ti invito a rileggere come ti sei presentata, ti invito a rileggere ogni post scritto.... ripeto due sciocchezze già dette: ci si iscrive in un forum di vegetariani se si fa colazione con le bistecche al sangue ma avendo l'accortezza di non postarne le foto......come puoi pretendere che qui si provi eccessiva simpatia per qualcuno che si compiace bugiardo, traditore, poco affidabile rispetto al proprio rapporto coniugale quando di una persona così non ci fideremmo se dovessimo associarlo nella nostra società permettendogli di gestire in nostra assenza i nostri affari?

Tranquilla che io son ben rassegnata ai punti di vista diversi dai miei, ci son stata a letto coi punti di vista diversi di miei.....ma fiunchè non vedi e non sai e non comprendiche unaprte dle tutto magari tieni gli occhi socchiusi quando la luce ti fa troppo male.... fingere di non vedere quando è la persona stessa che fa un ritratto simile di sè stessa dichiarandosi a favore di certe pratiche, non preoccupandosi del dolore che darebbe a chi lei stessa ha generato (sarà, ma A ME non farebbe piacere che mia figlia sapesse che ho avuto svariati amanti pur tacendoli al padre....ma io son strana eh!) o a chi pacioso si guarda la tv mentre lei è "a fare shopping con l'amica Uga" mi sembra chiederci troppo..... stai qui con noi, che sei un posto di vista altro, che in molte discussioni non si parla sempre e solo di tradimento, che cose intelligenti o dementi ne diciamo un pò tutti...ma ti prego: evita di dirci che anche tu hai sofferto quando ti hanno tradito (te ne potevi sta a casa a fa la calda accanto a tuo marito che fumava la pipa!!! Tanto quanto io potevo evitare di fidarmi di uno di cui non avrebbe dovuto fidarsi sua moglie!!!) ed evita di farti a voce alta domande RETORICHE che suonano come una mala accettazione nei tuoi confronti, nei confronti dle tradimento, nei confronti dlele bugie che si perpetrano ai danni altrui: ci arrivi da sola a capire che un conto è soffrire per il tradimento di un amante un conto è soffrire perchè tua moglie/marito mentre stavia  casa con tua figlia e la pensavi al lavoro stava giocando alla casalinga e l'idraulico con uno degli amanti di turno? bè, se ci son arrivata io che marito non ce l'ho...:singleeye:


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


Ferito? perchè? han danneggiato il soffitto: oggigiorno fanno i soffitti così bassi!!!
Detto tra noi, cara Messalina, più della metà di noi non solo ha accettato le corna, le ha anche abbondantemente superate e si è fatta o si sta rifacendo una vita, da single o in nuova coppia... il che vuol dire - tu mi insegni, dato il lavoro che fai - che chi prende coscienza dei propri e altrui errori avendo il coraggio di guardare in faccia la realtà assumendosi parte attiva e accettando la parte passiva in ciò che gli è accaduto e che si trova pronta a ricominciare ha già fatto un grande grande grande percorso....o lo sta facendo....invece mi risulta che qui ci sia gente felice, serena, che racconta lazzi e frizzi e poi son svariati anni che va dall'analista perchè c'ha unproblemino da risolvere....magari non ha rabbia ma il problemino permane e spende svariati soldi dietro unproblemnino che sa che l'analista non gli risolverà ma che - alla fin fine - dovrà risolvere SE VUOLE VERAMENTE da sola....
Parli a queste persone di rabbia? di aver qualcosa di inespresso? guarda 'sta gente qua si è fatta in media un mazzo tanto e ha avuto il coraggio di dare un taglio netto a bugie e relative frustrazioni per il sol egoistico gusto (scusa se è poco!) di riprendersi la vita in mano.....c'è poi gente che sta faticando peggioche in miniera per ricostruire a tutti i costi....c'è chi poi ha capito, ha dato uncolpo di spugna ed ora è felice.... rabbia? io non ne vedo....chiamala veemenza, chiamala dolore, chiamala come ti pare ma rbbai prorpio no, sbagli sentimento!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> *Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere* e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


a me pare che ti abbiamo risposto con una pacatezza e una sincerità degna di miglior causa

forse però, quando vedremo la complessità del tuo essere (ma chi parla così di sè stesso poi?) ti scanseremo come hanno fatto tutti gli altri

io poi ero forse predestinata ad esser tradita? perchè sai, la gente che si pone come il tuo personaggio la schifo da sempre

il tradimento mi ha ferito senz'altro: forse ha ferito la stessa parte in cui il tuo ha ferito tuo marito, che tuttavia da quel che dici non ha le palle per affrontarlo o sa che per una come te non ne vale la pena 

e forse proprio perchè non ti ha dato la soddisfazione di affrontarti, tu stai qui a dire a noi quanto siamo sbagliati

sei irrisolta forte


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Certo*

Certo che ti vorrei come amica...se fossi single....saresti l'optimum...non prendi neanche soldi....!!:up:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che ti vorrei come amica...se fossi single....saresti l'optimum...non prendi neanche soldi....!!:up:


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo che ti vorrei come amica...se fossi single....saresti l'optimum...non prendi neanche soldi....!!:up:


Che c'è da ridere? Io sto con il 10% degli uomini che ci provano con me..questo è un messaggio offensivo non sono una zoccola e semmai io comando i giochi


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Nooo*

Di certo non sei una brava mogliettina tutta casa e chiesa....e ti preferirei più come amichetta che come consorte....perchè sai, io son un pò all'antica...non mi aggrada intrattenere rapporti sessuali con una donna che 30 min prima ha elargito allegramente il proprio sesso al 10 per cento degli uomini che gli fan la corte...mi farebbe veramente schifo..tutto qui!!


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Di certo non sei una brava mogliettina tutta casa e chiesa....e ti preferirei più come amichetta che come consorte....perchè sai, io son un pò all'antica...non mi aggrada intrattenere rapporti sessuali con una donna che 30 min prima ha elargito allegramente il proprio sesso al 10 per cento degli uomini che gli fan la corte...mi farebbe veramente schifo..tutto qui!!


 Non sono credente...ma evito però di avere due incontri sessuali in un giorno solo..lo facevo in passato..ora ho un calendario molto più morigerato..sì 4 amanti ma distribuiti nel tempo


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> *Non sono credente...ma evito però di avere due incontri sessuali in un giorno solo..lo facevo in passato.*.ora ho un calendario molto più morigerato..sì 4 amanti ma distribuiti nel tempo


perchè ? i credenti non trombano più di una volta al giorno?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> perchè ? i credenti non trombano più di una volta al giorno?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


più che altro vorrei capire che differenza fa tra una volta o 10, ma sul serio, eh, a 'sto punto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non sono credente...ma evito però di avere due incontri sessuali in un giorno solo..lo facevo in passato..ora ho un calendario molto più morigerato..sì 4 amanti ma distribuiti nel tempo


 A me piaci.:up:
Mi fai morire!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*hnmm*

Perdonami...il mio è un concetto più alto....non è una questione di tempo....è semplicemente una questione di schifo...pensare che un giorno uno...e un giorno l'altro...mi da il voltastomaco.....quando frequento una persona mi piace pensar che sia il solo a frequentar certi ambienti....il kaos non è il mio forte...e nel tuo caso...credo ci siano anche problemi di viabilità!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me piaci.:up:
> Mi fai morire!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 anche a me nella misura in cui non credo ad una minima parola di ciò che scrive.....e la pervicacia mi fa ridere di gusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non sono credente...ma evito però di avere due incontri sessuali in un giorno solo..lo facevo in passato..ora ho un calendario molto più morigerato..sì 4 amanti ma distribuiti nel tempo


 
Conosci la finalità di un rapposto sessuale per un Credente?


----------



## Angel (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> anche a me nella misura in cui non credo ad una minima parola di ciò che scrive.....e la pervicacia mi fa ridere di gusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè non credergli?..sinceramente da quando frequento questo forum non c'è più niente che mi stupisce :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè non credergli?..sinceramente da quando frequento questo forum non c'è più niente che mi stupisce :mrgreen:


 dai angel..non ti credevo così boccalone...simpaticamente eh?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Però l'argomento del non riuscire a rivelarsi nell'amicizia esiste.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però l'argomento del non riuscire a rivelarsi nell'amicizia esiste.


 
Ci stai dicendo che il problema di Messalina è di non riuscire ad instaurare una relazione di amicizia o in generale poni il problema.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però l'argomento del non riuscire a rivelarsi nell'amicizia esiste.


certo...chi dice il contrario...semplicemente non credo alla femme tutto sesso che si è costruita(o) per credere di riuscire a prendere per il chiulo qualcuno...però mi strappa anche delle risate eh?


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ci stai dicendo che il problema di Messalina è di non riuscire ad instaurare una relazione di amicizia o in generale poni il problema.


 tra i tanti:carneval:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*ete*



Eteocle2 ha detto:


> tra i tanti:carneval:


mi fai ridere e  spesso.
davvero.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi fai ridere.
> davvero.


 anche a petto nudo con la sigaretta in mano? ho sbagliato mestiere:carneval:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> anche a petto nudo con la sigaretta in mano? ho sbagliato mestiere:carneval:


che centra quello...sei fico ,ma io non ho voglia di essere zedotta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ci stai dicendo che il problema di Messalina è di non riuscire ad instaurare una relazione di amicizia o in generale poni il problema.


 Io dicevo (seriamente) in generale.
Non è solo questione di trovare persone con cui possa eserci quella minima identità di sentire e di valori che può essere base dell'amicizia, ma di quanto ognuno di noi è realmente disponibile a rivelarsi agli altri in quanto rivelandosi agli altri ci si svela a se stessi.
Se vogliamo credere a Quintina che Messalina non è un personaggio, qui rientra in scena il suo post iniziale, è ben chiaro che è una persona che non vuole cercare spiegazioni dei suoi comportamenti "estrosi" e si affanna a volerli considerare "normali".
E' sconvolgente se si vuole credere che abbia la preparazione che dice di avere.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo (seriamente) in generale.
> Non è solo questione di trovare persone con cui possa eserci quella minima identità di sentire e di valori che può essere base dell'amicizia, ma di quanto ognuno di noi è realmente disponibile a rivelarsi agli altri in quanto rivelandosi agli altri ci si svela a se stessi.
> Se vogliamo credere a Quintina che Messalina non è un personaggio, qui rientra in scena il suo post iniziale, è ben chiaro che è una persona che non vuole cercare spiegazioni dei suoi comportamenti "estrosi" e si affanna a volerli considerare "normali".
> E' sconvolgente se si vuole credere che abbia la preparazione che dice di avere.


Quoto.

Ha i spiegato molto meglio di me quello che cercavo di dire a Chiara ieri


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Quello che esprime Messalina è sicuramente quantomeno imbarazzante, e non per questioni moralistiche ma perchè non ne colgo il capo come nemmeno la coda.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo (seriamente) in generale.
> Non è solo questione di trovare persone con cui possa eserci quella minima identità di sentire e di valori che può essere base dell'amicizia, ma di quanto ognuno di noi è realmente disponibile a rivelarsi agli altri in quanto rivelandosi agli altri ci si svela a se stessi.
> Se vogliamo credere a Quintina che Messalina non è un personaggio, qui rientra in scena il suo post iniziale, è ben chiaro che è una persona che non vuole cercare spiegazioni dei suoi comportamenti "estrosi" e si affanna a volerli considerare "normali".
> E' sconvolgente se si vuole credere che abbia la preparazione che dice di avere.


quale Persa? quella della psicologa?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quale Persa? quella della psicologa?


 Sì.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Quello che esprime Messalina è sicuramente quantomeno imbarazzante, e non per questioni moralistiche ma perchè non ne colgo il capo come nemmeno la coda.


Direi che è imbarazzante solo nella misura in cui lei lo ritiene tale.
A me personalmente di quello che uno fa sotto le  lenzuola non me ne può fregare di meno.
In caso di veridicità sono anch'io convinta che il suo modo di porsi qui sia un suo percorso personale per capire e sondare sue questioni.
Quindi, finchè non lede e offende nessuno ben venga.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io dicevo (seriamente) in generale.
> Non è solo questione di trovare persone con cui possa eserci quella minima identità di sentire e di valori che può essere base dell'amicizia, ma di quanto ognuno di noi è realmente disponibile a rivelarsi agli altri in quanto rivelandosi agli altri ci si svela a se stessi.
> Se vogliamo credere a Quintina che Messalina non è un personaggio, qui rientra in scena il suo post iniziale, è ben chiaro che è una persona che non vuole cercare spiegazioni dei suoi comportamenti "estrosi" e si affanna a volerli considerare "normali".
> E' sconvolgente se si vuole credere che abbia la preparazione che dice di avere.


 ma non si vuoloe no?:cooldue:


----------



## Angel (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> dai angel..non ti credevo così boccalone...simpaticamente eh?


Beh se non fosse così....non sarei qui dentro :carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Direi che è imbarazzante solo nella misura in cui lei lo ritiene tale.
> A me personalmente di quello che uno fa sotto le lenzuola non me ne può fregare di meno.
> In caso di veridicità sono anch'io convinta che il suo modo di porsi qui sia un suo percorso personale per capire e sondare sue questioni.
> Quindi, finchè non lede e offende nessuno ben venga.


 forse se consiglia di farsi chi si pare però...MAGARI non è un ben venga.. ne convieni?


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Beh se non fosse così....non sarei qui dentro :carneval:


mi stai dando del boccalone?:carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

Essere amica di qualcuno ma non confidarsi, non farsi conoscere da quella persona, è ancora amicizia? Io credo di no.
Quando ho tradito mi sono confidata con alcune, importanti amiche. Hanno capito, non approvato, cercato di dissuadermi, di darmi supporto ma senza essere 'complici' di una cosa che non condividevano. Ma non hanno mai giudicato, nè mi hanno allontanato. 
Forse sono io fortunata ad avere amiche così, o forse siccome sono io così con le amiche, ho le amiche che mi merito.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Direi che è imbarazzante solo nella misura in cui lei lo ritiene tale.
> A me personalmente di quello che uno fa sotto le lenzuola non me ne può fregare di meno.
> In caso di veridicità sono anch'io convinta che il suo modo di porsi qui sia un suo percorso personale per capire e sondare sue questioni.
> Quindi, finchè non lede e offende nessuno ben venga.


 questo è certo.
e' anche vero che messalina arriva, 'spara' dei commenti o degli argomenti spesso provocatori quantomeno nel modo di essere espressi, poi si 'difende' dicendo che fa la psicologa. 
Credo che la stranezza sia il suo modo di fare da 'scheggia impazzita'. Non segue un percorso, nei ragionamenti, ma ognuno è a sè, come se con ognuno volesse introdurre solo un nuovo argomento di conversazione e non davvero lavorare su di sè. Mi spiego?


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> forse se consiglia di farsi chi si pare però...MAGARI non è un ben venga.. ne convieni?


Tu segui i consigli di un utente che non conosci e che la pens diametralmente all'opposto di come la pensi tu?:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Essere amica di qualcuno ma non confidarsi, non farsi conoscere da quella persona, è ancora amicizia? Io credo di no.
> Quando ho tradito mi sono confidata con alcune, importanti amiche. Hanno capito, non approvato, cercato di dissuadermi, di darmi supporto ma senza essere 'complici' di una cosa che non condividevano. Ma non hanno mai giudicato, nè mi hanno allontanato.
> Forse sono io fortunata ad avere amiche così, o forse siccome sono io così con le amiche, ho le amiche che mi merito.


Straquoto.

Gli amici dovrebbero essere cosi', gli altri sono conoscenze.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> questo è certo.
> e' anche vero che messalina arriva, 'spara' dei commenti o degli argomenti spesso provocatori quantomeno nel modo di essere espressi, poi si 'difende' dicendo che fa la psicologa.
> Credo che la stranezza sia il suo modo di fare da 'scheggia impazzita'. Non segue un percorso, nei ragionamenti, ma ognuno è a sè, come se con ognuno volesse introdurre solo un nuovo argomento di conversazione *e non davvero lavorare su di sè. Mi spiego*?


Perfettamente. E' quello che avevo scritto anch'io pressapoco:up:


----------



## bastardo dentro (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


la rabbia nasce (credo) dall'aver riposto fiducia nella persona sbagliata o in una persona che si presumeva fosse un reale sostegno e invece non si è rivelata tale. sia tu sia chiara non siete mai state scoperte e voi affermate di non togliere nulla nè ai vostri mariti nè tantomeno ai vostri figli. io, da traditore (magari non esperto) non sono d'accordo su questo. è un fatto di energie, il vostro essere "femmine" la vostra "voglia" se posta (magari con più fatica) all'interno dei vostri matrimoni vi regalerebbe unioni più felici per cui non sentireste (forse) il bisogno di avere uno due o quattro amanti. non dico che sia facile ma provate a catalizzare la vostra sensualità suo vostro uomo (marito). vi descrivete belle, attraenti, sensuali, se io fossi vostro marito bè sarei piacevolmente travolto da tanta vitalità e sarei pronto a restituirne altrettanta. Non dite che è già così poichè ogni incontro clandestino in termini di energie mentali e fisiche toglie qualcosa (anche se foste delle icewomen in grado di separare completamente i due ambiti). Questo canale comunicativo (sessuale) rafforza e facilita ogni altra comiunicazione nella coppia rendendola più complice più unita e forte. Ci vuole fatica, ci vuole impegno - è molto più facile con persone diverse, partener diversi ... - ma se si riesce a porrre tutte le energie che si hanno a disposizione (e le vostre sembrano essere molte) sull'unione originaria che spesso coinvolge i figli, a mio avviso, la soddisfazione è maggiore. nelle mie parole non vi è un giudizio anche perchè mi sono sempre ritenuto debole e sensibile al fascino di una donna e so che è davvero difficile resistere a certe tentazioni e non per mancanza di amore, dedizione o dolcezza nei confornti del partner ma perchè alcuni di noi le "subiscono" queste cose di più rispetto ad altri. con gli anni, l'esperienza e tutto quello che mi è successo sento ora di poter affermare che se le tentazioni non sono assecondate e se si convoglia energia sul nostro rapporto esso può regalarci le gioie più grandi, si arriva ad un livello di complicità e comuinicazione che è davvero alto.

bastardo dentro


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Che c'è da ridere? Io sto con il 10% degli uomini che ci provano con me..questo è un messaggio offensivo non sono una zoccola e semmai io comando i giochi


Io invece su 100 che mi "battono i pezzi" la concedo in comodato d'uso ad uno solo...quindi, considerando che tu stai al 10% ed io all'1% hai vinto tu...che cosa c'era in palio?

Messalina, sei pure stravagantemente simpatica ma mi cadi così? una psicoterapeuta che per dir che è una gran figa e se la rimorchiano in continuazioen fa anche la percentuale di chi la ottiene e chi no? finchè si scherza si scherza, un pò di serietà, suvvia...
Siccome qui siam in tante/i credo che tra noi ci sia ben qualcuna/o che riceva apprezzamenti anche quando cammina in strada...non per questo sipavoneggai dicendo che in tanti gliela chiedono e che lei fa una attenta selezioen pur mantenenedo più alto della media il numero delle unità che seleziona con esisto positivo! Andiamo....


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*Asu*



> AsuDem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Direi che è imbarazzante solo nella misura in cui lei lo ritiene tale.
> ...


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> quale Persa? quella della psicologa?


 No, meglio...è psicoterapeuta...


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Essere amica di qualcuno ma non confidarsi, non farsi conoscere da quella persona, è ancora amicizia? Io credo di no.
> Quando ho tradito mi sono confidata con alcune, importanti amiche. Hanno capito, non approvato, cercato di dissuadermi, di darmi supporto ma senza essere 'complici' di una cosa che non condividevano. Ma non hanno mai giudicato, nè mi hanno allontanato.
> Forse sono io fortunata ad avere amiche così, o forse siccome sono io così con le amiche, ho le amiche che mi merito.


 

Assolutamente SI!



Ciao Grande.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*Tinke*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, meglio...è psicoterapeuta...


 
ossignur...


dai..cambiam pagina, e ci sto pure a giustificare quello che ho scritto.cogliona che sono.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io invece su 100 che mi "battono i pezzi" la concedo in comodato d'uso ad uno solo...quindi, considerando che tu stai al 10% ed io all'1% hai vinto tu...che cosa c'era in palio?
> 
> Messalina, sei pure stravagantemente simpatica ma mi cadi così? una psicoterapeuta che per dir che è una gran figa e se la rimorchiano in continuazioen fa anche la percentuale di chi la ottiene e chi no? finchè si scherza si scherza, un pò di serietà, suvvia...
> Siccome qui siam in tante/i credo che tra noi ci sia ben qualcuna/o che riceva apprezzamenti anche quando cammina in strada...non per questo sipavoneggai dicendo che in tanti gliela chiedono e che lei fa una attenta selezioen pur mantenenedo più alto della media il numero delle unità che seleziona con esisto positivo! Andiamo....


 sarà che non sono affascinante io, per carità, ma a me non l'hanno chiesta in 100 nemmeno se sommo da quando son ragazzina in qua!


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Assolutamente SI!
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Grande.


 :mexican:hola!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Tu segui i consigli di un utente che non conosci e che la pens diametralmente all'opposto di come la pensi tu?:unhappy:


 no, ma qualcuno confuso potrebbe farlo sentendosi "autorizzato"....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2010)

Questo 3d sta diventando veramente bello, mi piace molto.

Ho apprezzato in particolare gli interventi di Persa, Tinkerbell ( che ce la mette veramente tutta:up e di Bastardo dentro.

Dico una sola cosa, con l'ingenuità che mi è connaturata: io entro qui e credo a tutte le storie che vengono raccontate dai vari utenti, non mi sogno neanche di mettere in dubbio il fatto che persone che passano di qui giornalmente e quindi dedicano parte del loro tempo alle storie altrui siano in malafede.....com'è possibile che, al contrario, queste stesse persone che io reputo sincere si facciano mille seghe mentali per stabilire se un'utente come Messalina sia sincera o no? Ma scusate: sono le persone bugiarde e false come me che dovrebbero mettere in dubbio (secondo il vecchio adagio: chi ha il sospetto ha il difetto), non il plotone dei puri e duri che seguono e rispettano certi valori.

Ma, come ripeto, io sono un'ingenua....


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

vado a raccogliere le palle che mi sono cascate.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> vado a raccogliere le palle che mi sono cascate.


 giuro che ho sentito il tonfo fino a qui...:carneval:
comunque amo gli utenti che fanno la lista di coloro che hanno scritto le risposte più interesanti..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> giuro che ho sentito il tonfo fino a qui...:carneval:
> comunque amo gli utenti che fanno la lista di coloro che hanno scritto le risposte più interesanti..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


taci, e aiutami a raccoglierle.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> taci, e aiutami a raccoglierle.


ok...ma poi al proprio posto te le rimetti da sola...:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2010)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> la rabbia nasce (credo) dall'aver riposto fiducia nella persona sbagliata o in una persona che si presumeva fosse un reale sostegno e invece non si è rivelata tale. sia tu sia chiara non siete mai state scoperte e voi affermate di non togliere nulla nè ai vostri mariti nè tantomeno ai vostri figli. io, da traditore (magari non esperto) non sono d'accordo su questo. è un fatto di energie, il vostro essere "femmine" la vostra "voglia" se posta (magari con più fatica) all'interno dei vostri matrimoni vi regalerebbe unioni più felici per cui non sentireste (forse) il bisogno di avere uno due o quattro amanti. non dico che sia facile ma provate a catalizzare la vostra sensualità suo vostro uomo (marito). vi descrivete belle, attraenti, sensuali, se io fossi vostro marito bè sarei piacevolmente travolto da tanta vitalità e sarei pronto a restituirne altrettanta. Non dite che è già così poichè ogni incontro clandestino in termini di energie mentali e fisiche toglie qualcosa (anche se foste delle icewomen in grado di separare completamente i due ambiti). Questo canale comunicativo (sessuale) rafforza e facilita ogni altra comiunicazione nella coppia rendendola più complice più unita e forte. Ci vuole fatica, ci vuole impegno - è molto più facile con persone diverse, partener diversi ... - ma se si riesce a porrre tutte le energie che si hanno a disposizione (e le vostre sembrano essere molte) sull'unione originaria che spesso coinvolge i figli, a mio avviso, la soddisfazione è maggiore. nelle mie parole non vi è un giudizio anche perchè mi sono sempre ritenuto debole e sensibile al fascino di una donna e so che è davvero difficile resistere a certe tentazioni e non per mancanza di amore, dedizione o dolcezza nei confornti del partner ma perchè alcuni di noi le "subiscono" queste cose di più rispetto ad altri. con gli anni, l'esperienza e tutto quello che mi è successo sento ora di poter affermare che se le tentazioni non sono assecondate e se si convoglia energia sul nostro rapporto esso può regalarci le gioie più grandi, si arriva ad un livello di complicità e comuinicazione che è davvero alto.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bastardo, è sempre così sensato ciò che scrivi.....
ma come faccio a spiegarti? Non ci riesco nemmeno io. Immagino di essere una donna che subisce più facilmente di altre il fascino di certi uomini...
Tu parli da uomo che trascorre o ha trascorso molto tempo fuori casa, lontano dalla famiglia, e che in seguito a certe esperienze è arrivato a riscoprire l'opportunità ( mi si passi il termine un pò materialista) di investire nel rapporto con la propria moglie.

Il mio è un percorso inverso: ho investito per lungo tempo, ho sacrificato del mio, ho apprezzato i risultati che tu dici (complicità, comunicazione, sensualità): io continuo ad essere una donna che desidera suo marito e che è desiderata da lui. Ora che i risultati sono consolidati, mi rivolgo altrove, non per distruggere quello che ho costruito, ma per esplorare.

Non è un bisogno impellente, non è una ricerca spasmodica, non è la consolazione per qualche mancanza..... è come coltivare un hobby.


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ok...ma poi al proprio posto te le rimetti da sola...:mexican:


non te l'ho chiesto di farlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo 3d sta diventando veramente bello, mi piace molto.
> 
> Ho apprezzato in particolare gli interventi di Persa, Tinkerbell ( che ce la mette veramente tutta:up e di Bastardo dentro.
> 
> ...



:cooldue: ... ciao.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bastardo, è sempre così sensato ciò che scrivi.....
> ma come faccio a spiegarti? Non ci riesco nemmeno io. Immagino di essere una donna che subisce più facilmente di altre il fascino di certi uomini...
> Tu parli da uomo che trascorre o ha trascorso molto tempo fuori casa, lontano dalla famiglia, e che in seguito a certe esperienze è arrivato a riscoprire l'opportunità ( mi si passi il termine un pò materialista) di investire nel rapporto con la propria moglie.
> 
> ...


 Anche il mio compagno ha i suoi impegnativi e interessantissimi hobby. Ma se questi fossero hobby che potessero in qualche modo ferirmi, li lascerebbe da parte e ne ho le prove (non richieste, e per questo più sincere).
Penso ci sia differenza fra un hobby onesto, dichiarato, condiviso, ed un altro che è nascosto perchè, si sa, arrecherebbe dolore e disperazione. 
Se tuo marito sapesse, anche solo per un imprevisto (ah, quanti imprevisti esistono, ne hai idea?) come starebbe ?Ne vale la pena? Se la risposta è sì, credo che dovresti semplicemente fare il tuo percorso da sola. conosco due donne che l'hanno fatto, seppure con dolore, lasciando un ottimo compagno (tra l'altro lasciandogli anche l'affidamento dei figli) per andare a letto con chi più le aggradava. 
Le rispetto per questo, sono professioniste, donne in gamba, che hanno fatto una scelta dolorosa ma ben più  coerente di tante altre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questo 3d sta diventando veramente bello, mi piace molto.
> 
> Ho apprezzato in particolare gli interventi di Persa, Tinkerbell ( che ce la mette veramente tutta:up e di Bastardo dentro.
> 
> ...


 Il traditore generalmente, così come il ladro o il truffatore presuppone sempre la buona fede dei gonzi...
Poi se una persona racconta che è stato tradito e sta male è generalmente credibile (anche se in passato ci sono stati traditi/bufale), mentre l'abitudine curiosa di dedicarsi alle pulizie dei bagni è decisamente singolare e può, giustamente, sollevare qualche perplessità, ad esempio.
Mi domando ad esempio la signora che rapporto abbia con le saponette...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Anche il mio compagno ha i suoi impegnativi e interessantissimi hobby. Ma se questi fossero hobby che potessero in qualche modo ferirmi, li lascerebbe da parte e ne ho le prove (non richieste, e per questo più sincere).
> Penso ci sia differenza fra un hobby onesto, dichiarato, condiviso, ed un altro che è nascosto perchè, si sa, arrecherebbe dolore e disperazione.
> Se tuo marito sapesse, anche solo per un imprevisto (ah, quanti imprevisti esistono, ne hai idea?) come starebbe ?Ne vale la pena? Se la risposta è sì, credo che dovresti semplicemente fare il tuo percorso da sola. conosco due donne che l'hanno fatto, seppure con dolore, lasciando un ottimo compagno (tra l'altro lasciandogli anche l'affidamento dei figli) per andare a letto con chi più le aggradava.
> Le rispetto per questo, sono professioniste, donne in gamba, che hanno fatto una scelta dolorosa ma ben più coerente di tante altre.


Attenzione a nominare la coerenza!
Qualcuno potrebbe dire che non sono state coerenti con la scelta che avevano fatto all'inizio ( matrimonio): quando si parla di coerenza bisogna specificare in relazione a che cosa.

Tu, con una certa apertura mentale, ritieni coerente la loro scelta di rompere il matrimonio....sì sono state coerenti con le loro priorità individuali.

Ma quando si è all'interno di una coppia, di una famiglia..chi stabilisce quali siano le (scusa il giro di parole) priorità più prioritarie?


----------



## stupida intergalattica (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


 no ma che amica saresti? tutta falsa?


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenzione a nominare la coerenza!
> Qualcuno potrebbe dire che non sono state coerenti con la scelta che avevano fatto all'inizio ( matrimonio): quando si parla di coerenza bisogna specificare in relazione a che cosa.
> 
> Tu, con una certa apertura mentale, ritieni coerente la loro scelta di rompere il matrimonio....sì sono state coerenti con le loro priorità individuali.
> ...


mi pare che attraverso questa tua scelta ( non condivisa da tuo marito perchè la ignora ) tu non stia dimostrando il contrario.

La tua è una scelta caratterizzata da una spiccata  individualità.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenzione a nominare la coerenza!
> Qualcuno potrebbe dire che non sono state coerenti con la scelta che avevano fatto all'inizio ( matrimonio): quando si parla di coerenza bisogna specificare in relazione a che cosa.
> 
> Tu, con una certa apertura mentale, ritieni coerente la loro scelta di rompere il matrimonio....sì sono state coerenti con le loro priorità individuali.
> ...


 quando si fa una gerarchia di priorità, automaticamente si DEVE fare una scelta. Altrimenti è solo una presa in giro.
Facciamo un esempio? 
Io faccio una gerarchia e decido che la mia soddisfazione è più importante della delusione e del dolore del mio compagno. Tradisco. Vengo scoperta. Dovrei fregarmene del suo dolore, dirgli che mi spiace ma ero più importante io. E a quel punto.... perchè non lasciarlo dall'inizio? Io libera, lui sereno. 
Ancora.
Tu decidi che i tuoi figli sereni e con la famiglia a casa tranquilla sono la priorità, perciò tradisci di nascosto e non molli tutto. Ma se vieni scoperta? La verità è che stai scegliendo te stessa. E se vieni scoperta andrà tutto in fumo. E saranno casini. 
I traditori non fanno la scelta nè la lista delle priorità. Sarebbe impossibile, a quel punto, tradire. 
Per questo mancano di coerenza: non sono coerenti ad una lista di priorità perchè non ce l'hanno proprio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi pare che attraverso questa tua scelta ( non condivisa da tuo marito perchè la ignora ) tu non stia dimostrando il contrario.
> 
> La tua è una scelta caratterizzata da una spiccata individualità.


Certo: non è una scelta condivisibile con lui, per il momento.
E' una scelta egoista.

Si valutano varie opzioni e si scelglie quella che consente di non rompere la stabilità della famiglia, che è stata la scelta originaria.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando si fa una gerarchia di priorità, automaticamente si DEVE fare una scelta. Altrimenti è solo una presa in giro.
> Facciamo un esempio?
> Io faccio una gerarchia e decido che la mia soddisfazione è più importante della delusione e del dolore del mio compagno. Tradisco. Vengo scoperta. Dovrei fregarmene del suo dolore, dirgli che mi spiace ma ero più importante io. E a quel punto.... perchè non lasciarlo dall'inizio? *Io libera, lui sereno*.
> Ancora.
> ...


La parte evidenziata .....non è così scontata

Ma la lista delle priorità non è fissa per tutta la durata di una vita, prova a farci caso.

I traditori sono persone che scelgono, nè più nè meno degli altri:
sono persone.
Posso essere d'accordo che non dovrebbero tradire.

Ma identificarli in toto col tradimento è una visone parziale.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La parte evidenziata .....non è così scontata
> 
> Ma la lista delle priorità non è fissa per tutta la durata di una vita, prova a farci caso.
> 
> ...


 tutto condivisibile ma assolutamente non pertinente al mio post.
Ho detto solo 'lista delle priorità' non certo assoluta!!
Le priorità cambiano, perciò ci si sposa e poi a volte si divorzia, no? 
Ti sei chiesta quali siano oggi le mie priorità?
Oggi la mia è la crescita professionale che non leda il rapporto col mio compagno e la costruzione di una vita comune. Un domani saranno i figli e della carriera me ne fregherò. E così via.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo: non è una scelta condivisibile con lui, per il momento.
> E' una scelta egoista.
> 
> Si valutano varie opzioni e si scelglie quella che consente di non rompere la stabilità della famiglia, che è stata la scelta originaria.


Trovo che sia un ragionamento ipocrita.

La stabilita' della famiglia e' solo una facciata dietro la quale ci sono dei ruderi.

Ovviamente e' il mio personalissimo parere, se a te va bene siam tutti contenti.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Ogni tanto leggendovi mi sembra di fare un salto indietro nel tempo... la formula piu' vecchia del mondo: basta che tutto sembri pulito, poi vai a guardare sotto il tappeto e trovi il marcio.

Niente di piu' antico


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogni tanto leggendovi mi sembra di fare un salto indietro nel tempo... la formula piu' vecchia del mondo: basta che tutto sembri pulito, poi vai a guardare sotto il tappeto e trovi il marcio.
> 
> Niente di piu' antico


Era "plausibile" in una Italia del passato, ancora priva di divorzio ... ma con il divorzio ora tutti possono ro-costrursi una vita migliore, perche' vivere una vita a meta'? 

E' proprio vero che c'e' gente che non vuole vivere bene con se stessa ... a tutto c'e' rimedio, in certi casi anche la morte si puo rimandare.

MAH!


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2010)

Messalina, non credo che tu potresti essere una cattiva amica, ma di certo una amica poco sincera, ma su te stessa. ma visto che non conosco persone sincere ne con se stessi ne con gli altri al 100% saresti nella media.
Magari come persona sei anche simpatica allegra, ma con degli amici non dire l'apologia del tradimento come strumento perfetto per ottenere felicità, tu hai dei problemi, lo sai e ne sei conscia, va bene, ma non dire che è il meglio.
Sinceramente tu e Chiara mi state simpatiche (non lo direste mai, vero?) ma nella misura del fatto che con voi non ho nessun legame emotivo che mi potrebbe fare del male  quindi mi siete simpatiche, ma da uomo vi giudico male, perchè per me create del possibile dolore molto forte per poco.
Poi sinceramente Chiara ha buoni gusti sul bere e quindi dovrebbe andare daccordo con me, non so tu sei hai gusti particolari sulle birre o altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogni tanto leggendovi mi sembra di fare un salto indietro nel tempo... la formula piu' vecchia del mondo: basta che tutto sembri pulito, poi vai a guardare sotto il tappeto e trovi il marcio.
> 
> Niente di piu' antico





Mari' ha detto:


> Era "plausibile" in una Italia del passato, ancora priva di divorzio ... ma con il divorzio ora tutti possono ro-costrursi una vita migliore, perche' vivere una vita a meta'?
> 
> E' proprio vero che c'e' gente che non vuole vivere bene con se stessa ... a tutto c'e' rimedio, in certi casi anche la morte si puo rimandare.
> 
> MAH!


 Soprattutto con donne che non avevano autonomia economica e dovevamo sopportare ben altro che un matrimonio con poco sesso perché non avrebbero avuto altre possibilità di sopravvivenza.
Comportarsi oggi nello stesso modo per la difesa di una facciata è imbrazzante per chi cerca giustificazioni.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Bhò, si parla di priorità ma io non capisco mica...
Ad un certo punto della propria esistenza io credo che ci siano, ci debbano essere dei punti fermi, delle cose IMPRESCINDIBILI oltre le quali il rispetto in primis per sè stessi , per chi si ha accanto, per i figli, per la propria dignità non possono essere nascosti tra le pieghe dell'ipocrisia e dei compromessi.

Credo che di fronte alle difficoltà dei rapporti, della vita in generale si debbano avere i coglioni per mettersi davanti ad uno specchio e guardarsi a fondo.Parlo di coglioni perchè ,ragazzi, mica è facile guardarsi a fondo in faccia eh?

Ma quando parlo di specchio intendo anche che se uno sa, sa benissimo che quel che sta facendo è un compromesso, un' "aiutino", un "condono" una tangentina che si fa passar per mancia ,debba comunque dirselo.

Sto facendo questo: non lo faccio passare per altro. Questo è. La verità per quanti colori e sfumature si voglia darle ne ha solo uno. Non si scappa.

Credo che se si seppellessero le montagne di balle che uno  nella vita si racconta  ci sarebbero everest e alpi ogni mezzo metro.


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina, non credo che tu potresti essere una cattiva amica, ma di certo una amica poco sincera, ma su te stessa. ma visto che non conosco persone sincere ne con se stessi ne con gli altri al 100% saresti nella media.
> Magari come persona sei anche simpatica allegra, ma con degli amici non dire l'apologia del tradimento come strumento perfetto per ottenere felicità, tu hai dei problemi, lo sai e ne sei conscia, va bene, ma non dire che è il meglio.
> Sinceramente tu e Chiara mi state simpatiche (non lo direste mai, vero?) ma nella misura del fatto che con voi non ho nessun legame emotivo che mi potrebbe fare del male  quindi mi siete simpatiche, ma da uomo vi giudico male, perchè per me create del possibile dolore molto forte per poco.
> Poi sinceramente Chiara ha buoni gusti sul bere e quindi dovrebbe andare daccordo con me, non so tu sei hai gusti particolari sulle birre o altro.


Io preferisco il vino bianco fermo..il greco di tufo in particolare


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

stupida intergalattica ha detto:


> no ma che amica saresti? tutta falsa?


Guarda ho raccontato i miei tradimenti a un ginecologo che lo ha raccontato ad una amica bigotta che ha sparso la voce ora sono fuori da un gruppo di persone che frequentavo qualche anno fa...quel bastardo lo sto denunciando all'ODM...in una città piccola le voci circolano e io che figura ci faccio con il mio lavoro? So parlare di tante cose..ma scusate in questo forum voglio tirare fuori questa parte di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Guarda ho raccontato i miei tradimenti a un ginecologo che lo ha raccontato ad una amica bigotta che ha sparso la voce ora sono fuori da un gruppo di persone che frequentavo qualche anno fa...quel bastardo lo sto denunciando all'ODM...in una città piccola le voci circolano e io che figura ci faccio con il mio lavoro? So parlare di tante cose..ma scusate in questo forum voglio tirare fuori questa parte di me


 Fai diventare federalisti...


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io invece su 100 che mi "battono i pezzi" la concedo in comodato d'uso ad uno solo...quindi, considerando che tu stai al 10% ed io all'1% hai vinto tu...che cosa c'era in palio?
> 
> Messalina, sei pure stravagantemente simpatica ma mi cadi così? una psicoterapeuta che per dir che è una gran figa e se la rimorchiano in continuazioen fa anche la percentuale di chi la ottiene e chi no? finchè si scherza si scherza, un pò di serietà, suvvia...
> Siccome qui siam in tante/i credo che tra noi ci sia ben qualcuna/o che riceva apprezzamenti anche quando cammina in strada...non per questo sipavoneggai dicendo che in tanti gliela chiedono e che lei fa una attenta selezioen pur mantenenedo più alto della media il numero delle unità che seleziona con esisto positivo! Andiamo....


Era per dire..3 anni fa la davo a cani e porci ora..seleziono molto...come vi ho detto ho solo 4 amanti e solo uno di questi lo vedo tutte le settimane...Per una donna mediamente carina è facilissimo trovare maschi no?


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> anche a me nella misura in cui non credo ad una minima parola di ciò che scrive.....e la pervicacia mi fa ridere di gusto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


----------



## Daniele (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io preferisco il vino bianco fermo..il greco di tufo in particolare


Ottimo vino :up: i bianchi aromatici sono quelli che preferisco, ti direi che al pari del greco di tufo ci metto anche il fiano di avellino, con un aroma più intenso (poi dipende sempre dalla bontà del vino) in certi momenti dell'anno mi gusta di più!


----------



## Brady (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> *Era per dire..3 anni fa la davo a cani e porci ora..seleziono molto...come vi ho detto ho solo 4 amanti e solo uno di questi lo vedo tutte le settimane...Per una donna mediamente carina è facilissimo trovare maschi no?*





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> [...]
> Se vogliamo credere a Quintina che Messalina non è un personaggio, qui rientra in scena il suo post iniziale, *è ben chiaro che è una persona che non vuole cercare spiegazioni dei suoi comportamenti "estrosi" e si affanna a volerli considerare "normali".*
> E' sconvolgente se si vuole credere che abbia la preparazione che dice di avere.





tinkerbell ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> Io non credo che tu sia una cattiva persona, non mi faccio una opinione dell'altro solo leggendo ciò che scrive dietro il paravento di uno schermo e una tastiera... so solo però che ti è piaciuto fin dal principio presentarti a mo' di personaggio...che ti è piaciuto schierarti da subito da una parte o dall'altra della barricata, poi "accusando" noi di esser pronti al plotone di esecuzione... sarà che questo forum è stato di aiuto a me e a tanti altri, sia che al principio siam stati mal-trattati come te, sia che siam stati giudicatio come te, sia che poi ci si sia sentiti o meno in dovere di apportare la propria esperienza a vantaggio dei nuovi.... io personalmente ti dico che - da amante (non ho mai tradito, son stata tradita...il fatto che io non abbia mai tradito ma che sapessi del di lui tradimento con me ai danni della moglie non ha mai fatto di me una persona corretta, tutt'altro!!!) pentita - *non trovo alcun genere di giovamento e di aiuto e di input nelle cose che tu dici.... non uno sprone, non una carezza, non un tentativo di aiutare l'altro all'autoanalisi, al prender contatto con la realtà che sta vivendo e che finge che non stia capitando a lei/lui....* questo non vuol dire che sei poco gradita, o arida, o non mi piaci... diciamo piuttosto che ciò che dici, la materia di cui tratti nonsuscita in me alcun interesse nè mi è di aiuto, anzi piuttosto mi è conferma di tante cose che ho visto e sentito fare e che ho vissuto sulla mia pelle e visto vivere sulla pelle altrui....
> [...]


A me sembra che non fornisca mai un "perché" del suo modo di agire. Nessuna ricerca di spiegazioni. Nessuna analisi. Racconta solo ciò che fa ma senza spiegarne le ragioni profonde (se le sa) ne quelle superficiali.
Inoltre vedo un atteggiamento smaccatamente provocatorio: i suoi posto finiscono quasi sempre con una domanda, quasi a dare il "LA" per lasciare che gli altri si scatenino in una discussione da osservare....


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io preferisco il vino bianco fermo..il greco di tufo in particolare


 oh mio dio.........abbiamo una cosa in comune....sono sconcertato....


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


 per convincermi dovresti prodigarti per un bel soffocotto...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


:nuke:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Bhò, si parla di priorità ma io non capisco mica...
> Ad un certo punto della propria esistenza io credo che ci siano, ci debbano essere dei punti fermi, delle cose IMPRESCINDIBILI oltre le quali il rispetto in primis per sè stessi , per chi si ha accanto, per i figli, per la propria dignità non possono essere nascosti tra le pieghe dell'ipocrisia e dei compromessi.
> 
> *Credo che di fronte alle difficoltà dei rapporti, della vita in generale si debbano avere i coglioni per mettersi davanti ad uno specchio e guardarsi a fondo.Parlo di coglioni perchè ,ragazzi, mica è facile guardarsi a fondo in faccia eh?*
> ...


Io non mi racconto balle, so quel che faccio e non lo chiamo in un altro modo: e soprattutto non incolpo nessun altro essere umano di quel che faccio. Mi guardo allo specchio tutti i giorni, lo specchio interiore, intendo.
Arrivata alla mia età so benissimo che non esiste individuo che possa affermare di non essere mai ricorso ad un aiutino/tangentina/condono.
Pure i bambini, che però non se ne rendono ancora conto e non sanno dare un nome a quel loro mercanteggiare: ma lo sanno fare benissimo.

Probabilmente secondo molte persone esiste una classifica di nobiltà dei motivi che spingono a tali ricorsi. Esempio: per i figli la stragande maggioranza della gente è pronta a calare le mutande ( ma sai...lo faccio per i figli...), e quello è il più nobile dei motivi che spinge a fare  di quelle cose....
Se una donna  ricorre alla "tangentina" per sè stessa, però...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina, non credo che tu potresti essere una cattiva amica, ma di certo una amica poco sincera, ma su te stessa. ma visto che non conosco persone sincere ne con se stessi ne con gli altri al 100% saresti nella media.
> Magari come persona sei anche simpatica allegra, ma con degli amici non dire l'apologia del tradimento come strumento perfetto per ottenere felicità, tu hai dei problemi, lo sai e ne sei conscia, va bene, ma non dire che è il meglio.
> Sinceramente tu e Chiara mi state simpatiche (*non lo direste mai, vero?)* ma nella misura del fatto che con voi non ho nessun legame emotivo che mi potrebbe fare del male  quindi mi siete simpatiche, ma da uomo vi giudico male, perchè per me create del possibile dolore molto forte per poco.
> Poi sinceramente Chiara ha buoni gusti sul bere e quindi dovrebbe andare daccordo con me, non so tu sei hai gusti particolari sulle birre o altro.


Caro Daniele, io lo direi sì di esserti simpatica,e anche tu mi piaci, perchè nonostante spesso le nostre idee divergano si sente da lontano che non sei in malafede.
E adoro il Primitivo di Manduria. :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non mi racconto balle, so quel che faccio e non lo chiamo in un altro modo: e soprattutto non incolpo nessun altro essere umano di quel che faccio. Mi guardo allo specchio tutti i giorni, lo specchio interiore, intendo.
> Arrivata alla mia età so benissimo che non esiste individuo che possa affermare di non essere mai ricorso ad un aiutino/tangentina/condono.
> Pure i bambini, che però non se ne rendono ancora conto e non sanno dare un nome a quel loro mercanteggiare: ma lo sanno fare benissimo.
> 
> ...


Mi piace questa discussione, perché mi salgono ricordi di tenera età, dove guardarsi nello specchio era un modo per guardarsi senza giudicare.

Oggi all mi età da quarantanoveenne, guardarmi nello specchio significa far conti con il risultato che la vita mi ha impresso. Ma c'è un incentivo che mi permette di affrontarlo senza alcun problema: amo me stesso così come sono con tutti i difetti che ho, e posso guardarmi dalla cima fino alle punta dei piedi con un sorriso e scoprire ogni volta: questo sono io!


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Oggi all mi età da quarantanoveenne, guardarmi nello specchio significa far conti con il risultato che la vita mi ha impresso. Ma c'è un incentivo che mi permette di affrontarlo senza alcun problema: amo me stesso così come sono con tutti i difetti che ho, e posso guardarmi dalla cima fino alle punta dei piedi con un sorriso e scoprire ogni volta: questo sono io!


Compreso panza???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Compreso panza???


Sì


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non mi racconto balle, so quel che faccio e non lo chiamo in un altro modo: e soprattutto non incolpo nessun altro essere umano di quel che faccio. Mi guardo allo specchio tutti i giorni, lo specchio interiore, intendo.
> Arrivata alla mia età so benissimo che non esiste individuo che possa affermare di non essere mai ricorso ad un aiutino/tangentina/condono.
> Pure i bambini, che però non se ne rendono ancora conto e non sanno dare un nome a quel loro mercanteggiare: ma lo sanno fare benissimo.
> 
> ...


Ma io le mutande per i figli non le calo...piuttosto vado a lavar scale... l'unica motivazione nobile che possa riconoscere e' che mi va di farlo.
Senza sovrastrutture del menga, ho voglia di farlo e lo faccio, per quanto possano sembrare disgustose le mie azioni... l'esempio piu' calzante e' Alexander DeLarge di Arancia Meccanica, e' un delinquente ma non si riesce a odiarlo perche' e' puro lo fa perche' lo vuole fare, senza giustificazioni di sorta.

Basta mi vado a riguardare quel capolavoro:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


 ..non conosco creme vaginali.
Perché usi creme?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Io non mi racconto balle, so quel che faccio e non lo chiamo in un altro modo: e soprattutto non incolpo nessun altro essere umano di quel che faccio. Mi guardo allo specchio tutti i giorni, lo specchio interiore, intendo.
> Arrivata alla mia età *so benissimo che non esiste individuo che possa affermare di non essere mai ricorso ad un aiutino/tangentina/condono.*
> Pure i bambini, che però non se ne rendono ancora conto e non sanno dare un nome a quel loro mercanteggiare: ma lo sanno fare benissimo.
> 
> ...


 Parla per te.

E per cortesia abbi la decenza di non mettere di mezzo i bambini.
Se i tuoi hanno comportamenti del genere è perché tu hai instaurato con loro un rapporto di quel tipo. 
Di questo dovresti seriamente preoccuparti.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..non conosco creme vaginali.
> Perché usi creme?


Persa, ma quanto sei indietro...dalla frequenza di tutto direi Agip Sint 2000 e così evita di grippare, no???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, ma quanto sei indietro...dalla frequenza di tutto direi Agip Sint 2000 e così evita di grippare, no???


 Hai la stessa conoscenza del sesso femminile di chiara... :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai la stessa conoscenza del sesso femminile di chiara... :mrgreen:


Persa, in casi normali ti direi alrtro, ma in questi dove ogni condizione è buona per trombare...inizio a pensare che l'agip sint 2000 sia una ottima scelta...solo che scaldandosi perde potere, accidenti, come risolvere????


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla per te.
> 
> *E per cortesia abbi la decenza di non mettere di mezzo i bambini.*
> Se i tuoi hanno comportamenti del genere è perché tu hai instaurato con loro un rapporto di quel tipo.
> Di questo dovresti seriamente preoccuparti.


Esatto, i bambini tastano i limiti, non mercanteggiano


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> giuro che ho sentito il tonfo fino a qui...:carneval:
> comunque amo gli utenti che fanno la lista di coloro che hanno scritto le risposte più interesanti..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Il che vuol dire che se ho perso nella statistica con Messalina che se ne fa su 100 almeno 9 più di me, son arrivata quantomeno tra i primi 3 nella classifica di Chiara (credo III, quel ce la mette tutta mi sa di: si impegna ma più di tanto non riesce!)..... vinto qualcosa???:rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Il che vuol dire che se ho perso nella statistica con Messalina che se ne fa su 100 almeno 9 più di me, son arrivata quantomeno tra i primi 3 nella classifica di Chiara (credo III, quel ce la mette tutta mi sa di: si impegna ma più di tanto non riesce!)..... vinto qualcosa???:rotfl:


 la stima imperitura di Chiara..va che culo!:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Guarda ho raccontato i miei tradimenti a un ginecologo che lo ha raccontato ad una amica bigotta che ha sparso la voce ora sono fuori da un gruppo di persone che frequentavo qualche anno fa...quel bastardo lo sto denunciando all'ODM...in una città piccola le voci circolano *e io che figura ci faccio con il mio lavoro?* So parlare di tante cose..ma scusate in questo forum voglio tirare fuori questa parte di me


Ma quale è il problema? ti piace avere molti uomini...godi a far sesso (in passato anche con due uomini nello stesso giorno! L'hai detto tu eh?)...godi a far cose per le quali bisognerebbe denunciarti ai Nas o alla Asl competente (e dai, sta cosa dei cessi nun se pò sentì!!!)... e poi ti vergogni (che figura ci faccio...l'hai detto tu!!!)? 
Fai la figura di essere ciò che sei.... perchè dovresti apparire ad altri ciò che non sei se sei fatta in tal modo e non in tale altro? perchè TI FA COMODO per la vita spicciola (lavoro, famiglia, comprare i salumi all'alimentari sotto casa) APPARIRE una persona che i bagni li lava con Mastro Lindo o li fa lavare alla colf quando poi li lavi a saliva magari insieme alla colf (non hai manco escluso eventuali pratiche lesbo pur dichiarandoti etero...sempre detto tu eh!!!).....
Messalina...a me stai simpatica, nell'ordine di idee in cui rimani coerente con te stessa: mica è bello e giusto e normale che tu ti vesta da Messalina in privato e poi faccia la Montalcini al lavoro e Sbirulino alle feste coi bimbi eh?
Che amiche cerchi tu? Messaline con cui esser Messalina, Montalcine con cui esser Montalcini o Sbiruline con cui esser Sbirulino?* ma che vuoi dagli altri se non gli dai te stessa?*


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


 Si, guarda, ma cambiala, c'è troppo peperoncino...prendine una al bromuro, vai! :carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Era per dire..3 anni fa la davo a cani e porci ora..seleziono molto...come vi ho detto ho solo 4 amanti e solo uno di questi lo vedo tutte le settimane...*Per una donna mediamente carina è facilissimo trovare maschi no?*


E anche femmine....sta proprio lì il punto...te cerchi i maschi, io cercavo un uomo e ho incontrato un maschio travestito da uomo (e pure travestito male...ma io son una cogliona, qui tutti lo sanno quindi mi assumo le colpe di ciò che mi son combinata da sola!)....se tu crchi i maschi li trovi ad ogni incrocio...tu ne trovi 100, io col lavoro che faccio pure 200 al giorno...ma per me i maschi fan solo massa, quelli che ci provano mediamente anche massa da scartare in blocco.... i maschi (e le femmine) son tanti e la selezione pertanto non è durissima.... gli Uomini e le Donen son poche, difficile farne selezione....
Se tu cerchi i maschi ne troverai sempre, pur non essendo manco mediamente carina, stanne certa!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A me sembra che non fornisca mai un "perché" del suo modo di agire. Nessuna ricerca di spiegazioni. Nessuna analisi. Racconta solo ciò che fa ma senza spiegarne le ragioni profonde (se le sa) ne quelle superficiali.
> Inoltre vedo un atteggiamento smaccatamente provocatorio: i suoi posto finiscono quasi sempre con una domanda, quasi a dare il "LA" per lasciare che gli altri si scatenino in una discussione da osservare....


La cosa figa (se scrivo idiota ve ne avete a male? credo di no datosi che io ho incrementato di non poco la discussione coi miei interventi!) è che da una iniziale domanda provocatoria a cui Messalina sapeva benissimo avremmo risposto in coro NO NELLA MISURA  IN CUI OGGETTIVAMENTE NESSUNO, SAPENDOLO, POTREBBE FIDARSI DI UNA PERSONA CHE E' FALSA! siam arrivati a pagina X incrementando il suo autoerotismo nell'essere attrice di se stessa anche qui dentro (lei dice di esser tante altre cose, ma ha chiaramente scritto che qui dentro vuol parlar solodi questo!!! Quindi, di uno dei ruoli di un sè che pur dichiara complesso!).... secondo me 'sto thread e 'ste false provocazioni dovrebbero  morire....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> La cosa figa (se scrivo idiota ve ne avete a male? credo di no datosi che io ho incrementato di non poco la discussione coi miei interventi!) è che da una iniziale domanda provocatoria a cui Messalina sapeva benissimo avremmo risposto in coro NO NELLA MISURA IN CUI OGGETTIVAMENTE NESSUNO, SAPENDOLO, POTREBBE FIDARSI DI UNA PERSONA CHE E' FALSA! siam arrivati a pagina X incrementando il suo autoerotismo nell'essere attrice di se stessa anche qui dentro (lei dice di esser tante altre cose, ma ha chiaramente scritto che qui dentro vuol parlar solodi questo!!! Quindi, di uno dei ruoli di un sè che pur dichiara complesso!).... secondo me 'sto thread e 'ste false provocazioni dovrebbero morire....


 :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Parla per te.
> 
> E per cortesia abbi la decenza di non mettere di mezzo i bambini.
> Se i tuoi hanno comportamenti del genere è perché tu hai instaurato con loro un rapporto di quel tipo.
> Di questo dovresti seriamente preoccuparti.


Persa, non far torto alla tua intelligenza...
io ho parlato di bambini in generale, non dei miei figli.

Avendo una figlia io frequento persone che hanno a loro volta dei figli: 
osservo i comportamenti: SIA  dei bambini, SIA dei genitori.

E il panorama è sconfortante.

Ho fatto un discorso generale, non capisco questo tirare in ballo la decenza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma io le mutande per i figli non le calo...*piuttosto vado a lavar scale... l'unica motivazione nobile che possa riconoscere e' che mi va di farlo.
> Senza sovrastrutture del menga, ho voglia di farlo e lo faccio, per quanto possano sembrare disgustose le mie azioni... l'esempio piu' calzante e' Alexander DeLarge di Arancia Meccanica, e' un delinquente ma non si riesce a odiarlo perche' e' puro lo fa perche' lo vuole fare, senza giustificazioni di sorta.
> 
> Basta mi vado a riguardare quel capolavoro:carneval:


Nemmeno io.
Concordo sul resto.

Vado a rivederlo anch'io:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi piace questa discussione, perché mi salgono ricordi di tenera età, dove guardarsi nello specchio era un modo per guardarsi senza giudicare.
> 
> Oggi all mi età da quarantanoveenne, guardarmi nello specchio significa far conti con il risultato che la vita mi ha impresso. Ma c'è un incentivo che mi permette di affrontarlo senza alcun problema: amo me stesso così come sono con tutti i difetti che ho, e posso guardarmi dalla cima fino alle punta dei piedi con un sorriso e scoprire ogni volta: questo sono io!


Applaud(isc)o


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Persa, non far torto alla tua intelligenza...
> io ho parlato di bambini in generale, non dei miei figli.
> 
> Avendo una figlia io frequento persone che hanno a loro volta dei figli:
> ...


 E' proprio perché non lo capisci che ti ho invitato per decenza e rispetto a lasciar stare fuori i bambini da discorsi con cui nulla hanno a che fare.
Attribuire ai bambini comportamenti adulti e soprattutto valutarli come quelli degli adulti è indecente e segno di ignoranza.

Paradossale che lo faccia chi, pur adulto, non vuole invece essere giudicato e si pone con un atteggiamento amorale.


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> A me sembra che non fornisca mai un "perché" del suo modo di agire. Nessuna ricerca di spiegazioni. Nessuna analisi. Racconta solo ciò che fa ma senza spiegarne le ragioni profonde (se le sa) ne quelle superficiali.
> Inoltre vedo *un atteggiamento smaccatamente provocatorio: i suoi posto finiscono quasi sempre con una domanda, quasi a dare il "LA" per lasciare che gli altri si scatenino in una discussione da osservare....*



E li sta il trucco/stratagemma  con le sue provocazioni riesce a far venire fuori le nostre reazioni, nelle quali ognuno mette fuori non sempre il meglio di se (e qui ci va di nuovo la faccina maliziosa)  .

L'esperimento, funziona, alla grande :up:  basta leggere le risposte ... la "tipa" non e' del tutto scema    pero', pero', pero' ... la tecnica andrebbe raffinata, rifinita meglio  .


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' proprio perché non lo capisci che ti ho invitato per decenza e rispetto a lasciar stare fuori i bambini da discorsi con cui nulla hanno a che fare.
> Attribuire ai bambini comportamenti adulti e soprattutto valutarli come quelli degli adulti è indecente e segno di ignoranza.
> 
> Paradossale che lo faccia chi, pur adulto, non vuole invece essere giudicato e si pone con un atteggiamento *amorale*.


Evidentemente in questo campo hai delle competenze e delle conoscenze maggiori delle mie, a cui non posso che rimettermi.

Sono perfettamente d'accordo col fatto che i bambini non hanno niente a che fare con certi discorsi, e nel mio caso specifico sto bene attenta a tutelare mia figlia.

*Amorale*: rispetto alla tua morale.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica?


Ma anche no, e non perchè sei un traditrice...:condom:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evidentemente in questo campo hai delle competenze e delle conoscenze maggiori delle mie, a cui non posso che rimettermi.
> 
> Sono perfettamente d'accordo col fatto che i bambini non hanno niente a che fare con certi discorsi, e nel mio caso specifico sto bene attenta a tutelare mia figlia.
> 
> *Amorale*: rispetto alla tua morale.


 Spiega la tua morale perché non riesco a dedurla da quello che dici.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Giugno 2010)

cosa è una S.p.i ?



messalina ha detto:


> Non sono iscritta alla S.P.I. se è quello che intendi


di solito il traditore ferisce la parte del tradito che poi lo fa diventare come lui. io la localizzo sotto la bocca dello stomaco. è la parte del corpo che, quando funziona, ti fa sentire le farfalle quando ti innamori di qualcuno.  se poi quel qualcuno ti tradisce, nell'istante esatto che lo sai avverti esattamente quel punto perchè ci "cadi dentro". E' una cosa strana da descrivere. Una volta, in una sceneggiatura cinematografica, ho provato a descrivere quella caduta in questo modo. Immagina che il personaggio che sa di essere stato tradito rimanga immobile e, lasciando una sagoma nera, cada dentro la sua stessa sagoma con una capriola all'indietro, diventando piccolo piccolo. E' come se lo spettatore assiste ad un "tuffo", e vede il tuffutaore diventare piccolo piccolo, mentre si allontana. Per l'effetto sonoro, ho pensato all'urlo robotico del personaggio di "mission impossible", vecchio gioco del commodore 64, mentre cade nel buco (poi ho visto che lo stesso urlo è stato ripreso paro paro dai fratelli Wachowski in Matrix I, quando Neo tocca lo specchio e quel liquido tipo mercurio lo copre e gli entra nella gola.   

ecco, penso che il traditore quando tradisce colpisce lì, tant'è che, subito dopo, anche se ti innamori di nuovo di qualcuno, non senti più le farfalle.




messalina ha detto:


> Penso che con il tempo vedrete la complessità del mio essere e non vi limiterete alle cose eclatanti (che tra l'altro al giorno d'oggi dicono non che non creano scandalo più a nessuno in realtà ci sono ancora 3000 preconcetti). Ho letto con attenzione i vostri interventi (a parte Chiara e l'admin e pochi altri) e quello che è il comune denominatore è la rabbia: sembra che sia inespressa nella vostra vita quotidiana se tanto la esprimete qua, perchè le corna vi hanno creato tanto dolore....Quale parte di voi hanno ferito?


 
lo sai, anticamente mi sarei incazzato come una iena con te. Adesso però, non so perchè (forse è la maturità dei miei 34 anni), vedendo che hai un senso dell'umorismo noir (evidente da questi 2 post) e che un sacco di gente ti attacca, mi sei pure simatica. In genere, su questo sito, gli "uno contro tutti" li ho fatti sempre io. E' come la prrima volta che ho visto sgarbi in televisione. All'inizio odioso, poi geniale solo perchè solo contro tutti ed armato di favella.



messalina ha detto:


> Era per dire..3 anni fa la davo a cani e porci ora..seleziono molto...come vi ho detto ho solo 4 amanti e solo uno di questi lo vedo tutte le settimane...Per una donna mediamente carina è facilissimo trovare maschi no?





messalina ha detto:


> Grazie persa..mi crederai anche tu..io non sono un uomo come faccio a convincerti devo dire la marca della mia crema vaginale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> cosa è una S.p.i ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le farfalle (descrizione un po' disgustosa che non mi è mai sembrata azzeccata) le senti lo stesso.

Invece per me è stato il contrario, per sgarbi come per altri personaggi qui, all'inizio divertente, poi stucchevole. Per me il gioco è bello quando dura poco.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

Insonne, la S.P.I. credo sia la Società Psicoanalitica Italiana


----------



## messalina (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Insonne, la S.P.I. credo sia la Società Psicoanalitica Italiana


Infatti una casta..Non sono abbastanza brava e  sana per appartenerci!


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Infatti una casta..Non sono abbastanza brava e sana per appartenerci!


Tu dici?


----------



## Old Aleluja (26 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Infatti una casta..Non sono abbastanza brava e sana per appartenerci!


 come no? come fruitrice....:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Insonne, la S.P.I. credo sia la Società Psicoanalitica Italiana


Per me, lo SPI è il Serial Peripheral Interface Bus :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per me, lo SPI è il Serial Peripheral Interface Bus :carneval:


Questo SPI si applica alla perfezione a questa discussione :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2010)

*mah...*

Proprio non sono riuscita a trattenermi... questa Messalina é una persona risolta ed alla fine perfino felice e soddisfatta, ha accettato una vita finta (perfino infingarda, e lo sa bene) in un contesto sociale a suo dire perbenista... una scelta come un'altra in cui si deve solo accettare qualche compromesso esistenziale.
Però deve accettare che sta bene a lei......e che é perfettamente inutile darno oggetto di discussione, punto!
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

Secondo me cerca solo l'amore.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Secondo me cerca solo l'amore.


Non è esattamente come provare un'automobile...vai dai concessionari...fai il test su strada... scegli la tua preferita... per l'età che ha... per il mestiere che fa... per aver comunque avuto esperienza matrimoniale e non...credo lo sappia anche lei che sta sbagliando strada... forse è questo il motivo per cui va da una collega...
Però non torna il discorso di come da una parte si renda conto che qualcosa non torna e dall'altra adora compiacersi di quanto è figa, particolare nelle richieste, alll'avanguardia nei desideri...se io faccio qualcosa che mi piace ma so che sto esagerando e per questo cerco aiuto non è che continuo a compiacermi delle mie esagerazioni.... questo è il motivo per cui IO CREDO che ci stia prendendo per i fondelli... quindi restituisco...suvvia, lasciare i bimbi al parking mentre con l'amante a veder la partita tra un set e l'altro di pulizia della rubinetteria e dei sanitari mi pare eccessivamente incredibile, non trovi anche tu?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2010)

Dovremmo metterci d'accordo sulla definizione d'amore... sicuramente lo cerca come lo cerchiamo tutti... ma mi sa che lei lo cerca nei modi e nei posti meno indicati


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Secondo me cerca solo l'amore.


Di sicuro non è l'amore calcistico...visto che preferisce fare altro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Di sicuro non è l'amore calcistico...visto che preferisce fare altro.


... e che ne sai? forse sta analizzando la partita e cerca di capire dove ha sbagliato l'Italia? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... e che ne sai? forse sta analizzando la partita e cerca di capire *dove ha sbagliato l'Italia?* :rotfl:



Se, buonanotte e :natale:  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leite (26 Giugno 2010)

Messalina , tu cerchi super uccelli , mandami mp allora :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Secondo me cerca solo l'amore.


 Questa è bellissima ..degna di messalina... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> ... e che ne sai? forse sta analizzando la partita e cerca di capire dove ha sbagliato l'Italia? :rotfl:


 Mmmm, il nuovo technical coach della nazione??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm, il nuovo technical coach della nazione??


Può darsi ... in assenza di passatempi linguistici. :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm, il nuovo technical coach della nazione??


 Potrebbe fare ...squadra...


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono veramente poche le amiche/i che sanno parzialmente le cose mie e pochissime/i quasi inesistenti quelle/i che sanno tutto di me. Credo che quello che faccio lo criticherebbero in troppi...per cui sto zitta...e fingo la storia della bella moglie in una famiglia boirghese con figli splendidi e appartamento in centro...in realtà un giorno alla settimana mi scateno e faccio follie...*vi chiedo mi vorreste come amica*?


No , io solo come trombamica :carneval:

ti posso chiedere di che zona sei ?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Ragazzi, io leggo messalina e penso seriamente varie cose.
1)  Che lei abbia un problema di cui è vagamente a conoscenza
2) Che dice di piacerle il sesso e di tradire felicemente ma davvero forse è il problema che la spinge a questa vita.
3) Che mi spiace per lei, ma davvero!!! E' un essere umano ed anche se è traditrice la vedo problematica, non stronza.


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> No , io solo come trombamica :carneval:
> 
> ti posso chiedere di che zona sei ?


Anvedi il credente... hi, hi, hi :santarellina:


----------



## Bruja (27 Giugno 2010)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Ragazzi, io leggo messalina e penso seriamente varie cose.
> 1)  Che lei abbia un problema di cui è vagamente a conoscenza
> 2) Che dice di piacerle il sesso e di tradire felicemente ma davvero forse è il problema che la spinge a questa vita.
> 3) Che mi spiace per lei, ma davvero!!! E' un essere umano ed anche se è traditrice la vedo problematica, non stronza.


Certo che é così, quindi? 
Le chiediamo di dirci quale sia il suo pregresso o i suoi traumi precedenti o continuiamo a dover leggere le sue scorribande autocompiacenti?
Gente come lei qui ne é entrata parecchia, e molta ha anche compreso di avere   problemi, ma l'inizio di questa consapevolezza sarebbe smetterla di credere che fare la sex-slot-machine sia soddisfacente e "normale"!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che é così, quindi?
> Le chiediamo di dirci quale sia il suo pregresso o i suoi traumi precedenti o continuiamo a dover leggere le sue scorribande autocompiacenti?
> Gente come lei qui ne é entrata parecchia, e molta ha anche compreso di avere problemi, ma l'inizio di questa consapevolezza sarebbe smetterla di credere che fare la sex-slot-machine sia soddisfacente e "normale"!!!
> Bruja


 la sex-slot machine è fenomenale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Messalina , tu cerchi super uccelli , mandami mp allora :mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
quando si dice parlar chiaro


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> quando si dice parlar chiaro


Chiaramente do una probabilità del 10% max che sia una persona vera.

nel caso lo fosse , se si facesse pagare sarebbe già ricca  

cmq anche su internet ci sono annunci di queste donne over 40 che la danno via , magari pensandoci bene può anche essere un caso reale ... sex-addiction : esiste la patologia ! Forse siamo troppo duri con lei ... duri


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Chiaramente do una probabilità del 10% max che sia una persona vera.
> 
> nel caso lo fosse , se si facesse pagare sarebbe già ricca
> 
> cmq anche su internet ci sono annunci di queste donne over 40 che la danno via , magari pensandoci bene può anche essere un caso reale ... sex-addiction : esiste la patologia ! Forse siamo troppo duri con lei ... duri


 si può avere l'indirizzo? mandami pm:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Indirizzo di chi ?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Indirizzo di chi ?


 non di chi..del sito di annunci..per il chi poi ghe pensi mi a fare la cernita:carneval:


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

di siti di annunci è pieno su internet


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> di siti di annunci è pieno su internet


 si ma non ho tempo per le bufale...meglio seguire indicazioni di prima mano...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Che bello... coi vostri post su Messalina state enfatizzando la totale incapacità del maschio italiano medio di affrontare una donna che si mostra (poi non so se lo è veramente) singolare!

Ennesima dimostrazione che piuttosto di mettersi a esplorare seriamente una questione è meglio darsi alle chiacchiere da bar...
..e neanche della migliore qualità....


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> si ma non ho tempo per le bufale...meglio seguire indicazioni di prima mano...


Non ti saprei indicare questo , comunque se fai un breve giro in 10 secondi trovi .


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che bello... coi vostri post su Messalina state enfatizzando la totale incapacità del maschio italiano medio di affrontare una donna che si mostra (poi non so se lo è veramente) singolare!
> 
> Ennesima dimostrazione che piuttosto di mettersi a esplorare seriamente una questione è meglio darsi alle chiacchiere da bar...
> ..e neanche della migliore qualità....


 vediamo..
maschio medio italiano vallo a dire a soreta...:mexican:
a quanto dice più che singolare la donna in questione mi pare più che plurale...:mrgreen:
ma dai chiara..tu prendila pure seriamente, ma io personalmente non me la sento e non perchè non sono (sarei) all'altezza ma solo perchè è inutile....tanto quello che ci potrei fare con messalina è solo due risate e lei riesce benissimo a farmele fare quindi....missione riuscita!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Non ti saprei indicare questo , comunque se fai un breve giro in 10 secondi trovi .


vabbè ho capito...sei un chiaccherone e basta...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

*Chiara*

Fammi un esempio di chiacchiere da bar dii migliore qualità...sono sempre curioso di imparare qualcosa....


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> Fammi un esempio di chiacchiere da bar dii migliore qualità...sono sempre curioso di imparare qualcosa....


Parlare dei fatti di attualità davanti a un bel caffè/cappuccino e con il quotidiano in mano? :up:


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che bello... coi vostri post su Messalina state enfatizzando la totale incapacità del maschio italiano medio di affrontare una donna che si mostra (poi non so se lo è veramente) singolare!
> 
> Ennesima dimostrazione che piuttosto di mettersi a esplorare seriamente una questione è meglio darsi alle chiacchiere da bar...
> ..e neanche della migliore qualità....


Ti dirò che a me in un certo senso piace Messalina . Siccome vivo in un contesto dove vedo anche queste famiglie borghesi che a volte nascondono le peggio cose  
mi divertirei a conoscerla


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parlare dei fatti di attualità davanti a un bel caffè/cappuccino e con il quotidiano in mano? :up:


 
:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> Fammi un esempio di chiacchiere da bar dii migliore qualità...sono sempre curioso di imparare qualcosa....


Al bar di solito io parlo di cinema, musica, sport...ma mi rendo conto che oggi è domenica! A parte gli scherzi e senza ombra di polemica: posso chiederti perchè una storia come quella di Messalina ti suscita più le risate che la riflessione?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parlare dei fatti di attualità davanti a un bel caffè/cappuccino e con il quotidiano in mano? :up:


Anche questa è un'ottima idea:up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Parlare dei fatti di attualità davanti a un bel caffè/cappuccino e con il quotidiano in mano? :up:


che ne pensi del ddl sulle intecettazioni? e del elgittimo impedimento di Brancher?:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Al bar di solito io parlo di cinema, musica, sport...ma mi rendo conto che oggi è domenica! A parte gli scherzi e senza ombra di polemica: posso chiederti perchè una storia come quella di Messalina ti suscita più le risate che la riflessione?


 perchè vedo solo compiacimento, provocazione e nessuna voglia di riflessione quindi alla fine seguo quello che mi suscita quello che scrive...


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che ne pensi del ddl sulle intecettazioni? e del elgittimo impedimento di Brancher?:carneval:


2 passi falsi


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che ne pensi del ddl sulle intecettazioni? e del elgittimo impedimento di Brancher?:carneval:


eh, due facce di una stessa medaglia....:cincin2:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che é così, quindi?
> Le chiediamo di dirci quale sia il suo pregresso o i suoi traumi precedenti o continuiamo a dover leggere le sue scorribande autocompiacenti?
> Gente come lei qui ne é entrata parecchia, e molta ha anche compreso di avere   problemi, ma l'inizio di questa consapevolezza sarebbe smetterla di credere che fare la sex-slot-machine sia soddisfacente e "normale"!!!
> Bruja


La fame eccessiva di sesso è spesso segno di sesso totalmente assente. Più che leggo di Messalina più che mi convince che ha una vita sessuale assente e tutto ciò che ci racconta sia frutto della sua fantasia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> si ma non ho tempo per le bufale...meglio seguire indicazioni di prima mano...


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Ti dirò che a me in un certo senso piace Messalina . Siccome vivo in un contesto dove vedo anche queste famiglie borghesi che a volte nascondono le peggio cose
> mi divertirei a conoscerla


Traduco: in un certo senso vorresti scopartela e guardare in un secondo momento chi è e di cosa ha bisogno :rotfl:


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Traduco: in un certo senso vorresti scopartela e guardare in un secondo momento chi è e di cosa ha bisogno :rotfl:


Non lo so , io preferisco le giovani :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> che ne pensi del ddl sulle intecettazioni? e del elgittimo impedimento di Brancher?:carneval:


del che? :mrgreen:

cappuccino e giornale? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Non lo so , io preferisco le giovani :rotfl:


Ho capito, non è sufficiente che respirino :rotfl:

meno male :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> *La fame eccessiva di sesso è spesso segno di sesso totalmente assente*. Più che leggo di Messalina più che mi convince che ha una vita sessuale assente e tutto ciò che ci racconta sia frutto della sua fantasia.


Ma anche no, Giovanni.

A volte più ne fai e più ne faresti.


----------



## Leite (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ho capito, non è sufficiente che respirino :rotfl:
> 
> meno male :up:


ma proprio no 

ricevo una email ad ogni risposta 3d ... come posso disabilitare questa opzione ? grazie


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La fame eccessiva di sesso è spesso segno di sesso totalmente assente. Più che leggo di Messalina più che mi convince che ha una vita sessuale assente e tutto ciò che ci racconta sia frutto della sua fantasia.


Ti dico la mia? Io ho paura che il sesso ci sia in queste dosi, ma del sesso non sesso. Quando si esagera con qualcosa si perde anche il senso della misura, potrebbe essere una ricerca assoluta del piacere che non c'è più perchè  la cosa è  diventata  una dipendenza psicologica. Lei non prova  piacere negli amanti, non prova piacere  nel sesso in se, ma prova  piacere nel pensarsi la femme fatale,  usa  il sesso per se stessa per coprire un buco in qualcosa  che ha.
Giovanni, hai notato che lei non dice che le piace il sesso, ma usa faccine ammiccanti come per dire che è ovvio che sia bello???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti dico la mia? Io ho paura che il sesso ci sia in queste dosi, ma del sesso non sesso. Quando si esagera con qualcosa si perde anche il senso della misura, potrebbe essere una ricerca assoluta del piacere che non c'è più perchè la cosa è diventata una dipendenza psicologica. Lei non prova piacere negli amanti, non prova piacere nel sesso in se, ma prova piacere nel pensarsi la femme fatale, usa il sesso per se stessa per coprire un buco in qualcosa che ha.
> Giovanni, hai notato che lei non dice che le piace il sesso, ma usa faccine ammiccanti come per dire che è ovvio che sia bello???


E che cosa significherebbe l'uso di faccine ammiccanti? Il fatto che non riesce ad ammette a parole che le piace il sesso?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La fame eccessiva di sesso è spesso segno di sesso totalmente assente. Più che leggo di Messalina più che mi convince che ha una vita sessuale assente e tutto ciò che ci racconta sia frutto della sua fantasia.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E che cosa significherebbe l'uso di faccine ammiccanti? Il fatto che non riesce ad ammette a parole che le piace il sesso?


credo che D intenda che non ha un approccio "sano" e "normale" ma solo per una smania "patologica" di sedurre e sentirsi viva...sbaglio D?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che é così, quindi?
> Le chiediamo di dirci quale sia il suo pregresso o i suoi traumi precedenti o continuiamo a dover leggere le sue scorribande autocompiacenti?
> Gente come lei qui ne é entrata parecchia, e molta ha anche compreso di avere problemi, ma l'inizio di questa consapevolezza sarebbe smetterla di credere che fare la sex-slot-machine sia soddisfacente e "normale"!!!
> Bruja


 Quoto.
Aggiungo che dichiarandosi una competente ed essendo già in terapia, non saprei davvero come potremmo esserle utili.
Di fronte ad alcuni "casi" credo che si dovrebbe avere non dico l'umilità, ma il realismo di riconoscere la nostra incompetenza.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> ma proprio no
> 
> ricevo una email ad ogni risposta 3d ... come posso disabilitare questa opzione ? grazie


Nelle opzioni nel pannello utente, e nella risposta avanzata - sottoscrizione alle discussioni.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> credo che D intenda che non ha un approccio "sano" e "normale" ma solo per una smania "patologica" di sedurre e sentirsi viva...sbaglio D?


Si Eterocle, non c'è piacere nel sesso di Messalina, ma il piacere della seduzione fine a se stessa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si Eterocle, non c'è piacere nel sesso di Messalina, ma il piacere della seduzione fine a se stessa.


 sempe sia vero...e ribadisco io non credo a quello che scrive...


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Aggiungo che dichiarandosi una competente ed essendo già in terapia, non saprei davvero come potremmo esserle utili.
> Di fronte ad alcuni "casi" credo che si dovrebbe avere non dico l'umilità, ma il realismo di riconoscere la nostra incompetenza.


Non importa siete incompetenti, mi potete far riflettere lo stesso, e poi cerco anche amicizia qua!


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> sempe sia vero...e ribadisco io non credo a quello che scrive...


qual'è la cosa per la quale non credi..la cosa che ti ha più sconvolto?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non importa siete incompetenti, mi potete far riflettere lo stesso, *e poi cerco anche amicizia qua*!


 cioè veramente...sembri più falsa di una moneta di 5 euro...scusate ma non resisto a non dire la mia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> qual'è la cosa per la quale non credi..la cosa che ti ha più sconvolto?


 la seconda parte francamente non c'entra niente perchè non mi ha sconvolto proprio nulla....e proprio a tutto quello che scrivi non credo...mi dai la sensazione di artefatto in tutto quello che scrivi...magari sbaglio ma la mia sensazione è questa...


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si Eterocle, non c'è piacere nel sesso di Messalina, ma il piacere della seduzione fine a se stessa.


Non sono anorgasmica Daniele...se certi uomini non riescono a farmi raggiungere il piacere gli spiego cosa mi piace..però in generale lo raggiungo quasi sempre! Seduco è verò e prendo l'iniziativa verbalmente o con sguardi maliziosi..poi lascio fare agli uomini! Sono loro che devono dominare nel sesso!:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Eterocle, le cose che dice sono invece purtroppo per me troppo reali, fuori di testa si, ma così troppo che non possono essere falsi, troppa coonvinzione dietro.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non sono anorgasmica Daniele...se certi uomini non riescono a farmi raggiungere il piacere gli spiego cosa mi piace..però in generale lo raggiungo quasi sempre! Seduco è verò e prendo l'iniziativa verbalmente o con sguardi maliziosi..poi lascio fare agli uomini! Sono loro che devono dominare nel sesso!:up:


Messalina. c'è piacere e piacere e  su questo ne sono molto consapevole, non vuol dire che provare l'orgasmo porti automaticamente a provare il massimo piacere. Per me ti da molto più piacere il sedurre e vedere quello che gli uomini poi ti possono fare, quelli cui tu hai concesso di farlo.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> cioè veramente...sembri più falsa di una moneta di 5 euro...scusate ma non resisto a non dire la mia...


 Ma ci sono altre donne come me..solo che non scrivono sui forum, ma ti assicuro che esistono..nei privè la frequentazione è spesso di un certo livello e anche tra gli scambisti ho conosciuto donne con un certo livello socio-culturale


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina. c'è piacere e piacere e su questo ne sono molto consapevole, non vuol dire che provare l'orgasmo porti automaticamente a provare il massimo piacere. Per me ti da molto più piacere il sedurre e vedere quello che gli uomini poi ti possono fare, quelli cui tu hai concesso di farlo.


Cosa porta scusa il massimo del piacere se non l'orgasmo?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Cosa porta scusa il massimo del piacere se non l'orgasmo?


Curiosona   !!!  Posso dirti che tutto dipende dal modo, non dal fatto in sè.
Difficile spiegarti la cosa, ma a volte mangiando provo un piacere...altre molto superiore e chi ha una dipendenza  ne prova molto ma motlo meno, ne ha bisogno che è differente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Cosa porta scusa il massimo del piacere se non l'orgasmo?


La contentezza e felicità.

Ti manca la contentezza e cerchi di "comprare" la felicità. Sei vicina e lo sai, ma la felicità non è una merce, è uno stato d'animo di breve durata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non importa siete incompetenti, mi potete far riflettere lo stesso, e poi cerco anche amicizia qua!


 Come non importa?!!
Hai contestato una mia opinione dichiarando che non avevo le competenze per darla!!
Ti dimentichi la parte... :ira: studia di più :saggio: anche nei ritagli di tempo... :gabinetto:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma ci sono altre donne come me..solo che non scrivono sui forum, ma ti assicuro che esistono..nei privè la frequentazione è spesso di un certo livello e anche tra gli scambisti ho conosciuto donne con un certo livello socio-culturale


 cioè...ricapitolando..figli, marito, professione, sei felice e frequenti locali di scambisti? ma per cortesia...ridicolo e patetico se un a sola persona crede che questa sia la tua vita....e anche io tra gli scambisti ho incontrato livello socio culturale tutt'altro che basso...anche se io non ho mai partecipato a nulla....mi sono limitato a fare un giro un paio di volte e guardare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma ci sono altre donne come me..solo che non scrivono sui forum, ma ti assicuro che esistono..nei privè la frequentazione è spesso di un certo livello e anche tra gli scambisti ho conosciuto donne con un certo livello socio-culturale


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9rz-UNFhyo


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La contentezza e felicità.
> 
> Ti manca la contentezza e cerchi di "comprare" la felicità. Sei vicina e lo sai, ma la felicità non è una merce, è uno stato d'animo di breve durata.


 
La contentezza la provo nello splendido rapporto con i miei bambini e con il mio lavoro


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> cioè...ricapitolando..figli, marito, professione, sei felice e frequenti locali di scambisti? ma per cortesia...ridicolo e patetico se un a sola persona crede che questa sia la tua vita....e anche io tra gli scambisti ho incontrato livello socio culturale tutt'altro che basso...anche se io non ho mai partecipato a nulla....mi sono limitato a fare un giro un paio di volte e guardare


Non frequento locali di scambisti potrei trovare qualcuno dei miei pazienti...ho avuto degli amanti che li frequentavano...ho avuto rapporti con degli scambisti tramite internet con un paio di miei ex


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> La contentezza la provo nello splendido rapporto con i miei bambini e con il mio lavoro


E questo ti basta?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come non importa?!!
> Hai contestato una mia opinione dichiarando che non avevo le competenze per darla!!
> Ti dimentichi la parte... :ira: studia di più :saggio: anche nei ritagli di tempo... :gabinetto:[/QUOTE
> Ma quale parte: io sono vera!:up:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E questo ti basta?


Non sempre, ma ripeto non credo al principe azzurro, vorrei delle amicizie più sincere!


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma ci sono altre donne come me..solo che non scrivono sui forum, ma ti assicuro che esistono..*nei privè* la frequentazione è spesso di un certo livello e* anche tra gli scambisti* *ho conosciuto* donne con un certo livello socio-culturale


... ma ci vai con tuo marito? :saggio:


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non sempre, ma ripeto non credo al principe azzurro, vorrei delle amicizie più sincere!


Ma - se posso chiederlo - a recuperare con tuo marito ci hai provato?
Ti ci sei "scontrata" e "scornata" nel caso, ci hai discusso con lui seriamente del problema che avete voi due?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma ci vai con tuo marito? :saggio:


No con i miei amanti..mio marito è molto tradizionale


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non frequento locali di scambisti potrei trovare qualcuno dei miei pazienti...ho avuto degli amanti che li frequentavano...ho avuto rapporti con degli scambisti tramite internet con un paio di miei ex


 messalina ma vai a cagare....spegni il pc e vai a giocare dai tuoi figli con cui hai un rapporto splendido ...:carneval:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma - se posso chiederlo - a recuperare con tuo marito ci hai provato?
> Ti ci sei "scontrata" e "scornata" nel caso, ci hai discusso con lui seriamente del problema che avete voi due?


Sì eccome, ma lui non da importanza al sesso...gli ho anche consigliato di andare da un sessuologo..ora non credo che ora ce la farei ad avere rapporti con lui..forse sono i sensi di colpa repressi o è una mancanza di attrazione sessuale?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma - se posso chiederlo - a recuperare con tuo marito ci hai provato?
> Ti ci sei "scontrata" e "scornata" nel caso, ci hai discusso con lui seriamente del problema che avete voi due?


Ma non ti ricordi? Suo marito l'ha anche beccata due volte...cavoli se è cattivo lui che non la considera più! Sinceramente lei ha un problema ed anche suo marito lo ha...è lei stessa.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> messalina ma vai a cagare....spegni il pc e vai a giocare dai tuoi figli con cui hai un rapporto splendido ...:carneval:


Stanno dormendo a cagare ci sto andando eccome ho la colite oggi!:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Stanno dormendo a cagare ci sto andando eccome ho la colite oggi!:carneval:


 ecco..allora vai a preparaqrgli la merenda per quando ssveglieranno...non mi frega niente se sei falsa, un troll, ecc...ma piazzare i figli in un thread del genere o quando si crea un personaggio così è proprio di basso livello ....


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sì eccome, ma lui non da importanza al sesso...gli ho anche consigliato di andare da un sessuologo..ora non credo che ora ce la farei ad avere rapporti con lui..forse sono i sensi di colpa repressi o è una mancanza di attrazione sessuale?


Messalina, ammettilo anche tu che in cuor tuo verso di te tuo marito è un fesso di prima categoria e  che tu lo reputi tale...anche se in altri campi è un uomo stupendo.
A te piace quello che sembra, non quello che è! Lui mi sa che sia davvero, ma non appaia un corno.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sì eccome, ma lui non da importanza al sesso...gli ho anche consigliato di andare da un sessuologo..ora non credo che ora ce la farei ad avere rapporti con lui..forse sono i sensi di colpa repressi o è una mancanza di attrazione sessuale?


Ma lui e' stato sempre cosi emmm deboluccio nel sesso, com'era nei primi tempi che vi siete conosciuti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Come non importa?!!
> ...


 Dovresti sapere, con la tua competenza professionale, che sempre si interpreta una parte.
Ma anche come persona comune ...visto che TU  hai dichiarato di farlo in famiglia e con le tue conoscenze.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma lui e' stato sempre cosi emmm deboluccio nel sesso, com'era nei primi tempi che vi siete conosciuti?


Un pò più passionale..ma non eccessivamente..però io ero molto più morigerata all'epoca..venivo da un'adolescenza e i primi anni di vita adulta nei quali avevo fatto veramente di tutto..mi ero un pò stufata del sesso a gogò..sono stata fedele per diversi anni


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina, ammettilo anche tu che in cuor tuo verso di te tuo marito è un fesso di prima categoria e che tu lo reputi tale...anche se in altri campi è un uomo stupendo.
> A te piace quello che sembra, non quello che è! Lui mi sa che sia davvero, ma non appaia un corno.


  Nel sesso non è un'aquila!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ecco..allora vai a preparaqrgli la merenda per quando ssveglieranno...non mi frega niente se sei falsa, un troll, ecc...ma piazzare i figli in un thread del genere o quando si crea un personaggio così è proprio di basso livello ....


 Non so più come approvarti... :umile:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dovresti sapere, con la tua competenza professionale, che sempre si interpreta una parte.
> Ma anche come persona comune ...visto che TU hai dichiarato di farlo in famiglia e con le tue conoscenze.


Qua no


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Un pò più passionale..ma non eccessivamente..però io ero molto più morigerata all'epoca..venivo da un'adolescenza e i primi anni di vita adulta nei quali avevo fatto veramente di tutto..mi ero un pò stufata del sesso a gogò..sono stata fedele per diversi anni


Quindi sei un'adolescente adesso? Sai che anche in adolescenza al sesso a gogò non è mai il massimo per poi? Era ovvio come non mai che tu saresti stata così, ma ne hai reso partecipe la tua alce casalinga?


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sì eccome, ma lui non da importanza al sesso...gli ho anche consigliato di andare da un sessuologo..ora non credo che ora ce la farei ad avere rapporti con lui..forse sono i sensi di colpa repressi o è una mancanza di attrazione sessuale?


Ho capito. Non ha più chances con te. 
Ti ha "smontato/svuotato" talmente che ora non ce n'è per rimettersi in gioco.
Su questo ti capisco. Quando un uomo ti delude per sempre le cose non possono "rinverdirsi" magicamente.

Ma come ci sei arrivata a questa "soluzione" di chiudere il tuo cuore e non volerti più innamorare di nessun altro?
Nessun uomo merita più il tuo amore?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ecco..allora vai a preparaqrgli la merenda per quando ssveglieranno...non mi frega niente se sei falsa, un troll, ecc...ma piazzare i figli in un thread del genere o quando si crea un personaggio così è proprio di basso livello ....


Scusa mi hanno chiesto cos'è la contentezza e l'ho spiegato...vai a trombare che ne hai un gran bisogno!:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so più come approvarti... :umile:


 ti farò avere il mio iban:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho capito. Non ha più chances con te.
> Ti ha "smontato/svuotato" talmente che ora non ce n'è per rimettersi in gioco.
> Su questo ti capisco. Quando un uomo ti delude per sempre le cose non possono "rinverdirsi" magicamente.
> 
> ...


Lui ha svuotato/smontato lei??? A me sa che lei gli abbia montato una ottima impalcatura sulla testa e basta e che le sue mancanze poco centrano con il fatto che ha sposato una ninfomane evidente.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Un pò più passionale..ma non eccessivamente..però io ero molto più morigerata all'epoca..venivo da un'adolescenza e i primi anni di vita adulta nei quali avevo fatto veramente di tutto..mi ero un pò stufata del sesso a gogò..sono stata fedele per diversi anni


Perche hai scelto lui?

Cosa ti ha fatta innamorare (suppongo che il vostro sia stato un matrimonio d'amore?).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ti farò avere il mio iban:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: potrei ricambiare con il mio... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ho capito. Non ha più chances con te.
> Ti ha "smontato/svuotato" talmente che ora non ce n'è per rimettersi in gioco.
> Su questo ti capisco. Quando un uomo ti delude per sempre le cose non possono "rinverdirsi" magicamente.
> 
> ...


Sono chiusa perchè poco tempo fa mi sono innamorata perdutamente di un uomo e mi è successa una cosa tragica di cui ora (scusate mi fa stare veramente male) non mi va ancora di parlarne


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sono chiusa perchè poco tempo fa mi sono innamorata perdutamente di un uomo e mi è successa una cosa tragica di cui ora (scusate mi fa stare veramente male) non mi va ancora di parlarne


Capisco. 
Posso farti una domanda "controversa"? 
A volte hai l'impressione di sentirti "usata" da qualcuno dei tuoi amanti?
Che magari non siano attratti da te per come sei dentro, dalla tua persona...
Ma solo per "sfogo" fisiologico.
I loro complimenti (sei bellissima, come mi attrai tu nessun'altra... non so, tipo questi) ti sembrano un po' "di convenienza" alle volte? :condom:
Sinceramente.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche hai scelto lui?
> 
> Cosa ti ha fatta innamorare (suppongo che il vostro sia stato un matrimonio d'amore?).


Perchè aveva dato un pò di razionalità e ordine alla mia vita, nessuno me l'aveva mai insegnato, ho avuto dei genitori estremamente carenti in questo e poi mi rispettava...Inoltre si è preso cura di me molte volte, una specie di figura paterna...un uomo di cui potersi fidare ciecamente! Certo che ero innamorata..tantissimo!


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: potrei ricambiare con il mio... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 annamo bene....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Perchè aveva dato un pò di razionalità e ordine alla mia vita, nessuno me l'aveva mai insegnato, ho avuto dei genitori estremamente carenti in questo e poi mi rispettava...Inoltre si è preso cura di me molte volte, una specie di figura paterna...un uomo di cui potersi fidare ciecamente! Certo che ero innamorata..tantissimo!


Messalina, ti sei innamorata di uno dei tuoi  spasimanti che ti usano come "svuotino" per il loro scroto poco usato (credo che rabarbaro gradirà le parole usate, la parola "svuotino" è made mia ragazza). Messalina, ma ti rendi conto che lo hai scelto tu tuo marito e sapevi come era già dall'inizio? Lui sapeva di avere affianco una ninfomane?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Capisco.
> Posso farti una domanda "controversa"?
> A volte hai l'impressione di sentirti "usata" da qualcuno dei tuoi amanti?
> Che magari non siano attratti da te per come sei dentro, dalla tua persona...
> ...


A volte sì...sto alla larga però dai bombaciao quelli li naso da lontano! Ti dirò siccome sono abbastanza materna non solo talvolta mi usano per sfoghi fisiologici ma anche per motivi economici  e culturali (quelli più piccoli)


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui ha svuotato/smontato lei??? A me sa che lei gli abbia montato una ottima impalcatura sulla testa e basta e che le sue mancanze poco centrano con il fatto che ha sposato una ninfomane evidente.


 Ma sei sicuro che le ninfomani esistano..chi consideri ninfomane? Una donna dipendente dal sesso?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> A volte sì...sto alla larga però dai bombaciao quelli li naso da lontano! Ti dirò siccome sono abbastanza materna non solo talvolta* mi usano* per sfoghi fisiologici ma anche per motivi economici  e culturali (quelli più piccoli)


... ma anche tu li "usi"  .


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che le ninfomani esistano..chi consideri ninfomane? Una donna dipendente dal sesso?


La ex di un mio amico, sesso dipendente alla grande!!! E te di certo.


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma anche tu li "usi"  .


Sì' certo che sì io li uso anch'io però a volte costruisco delle belle amicizie con i miei amanti


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> A volte sì...sto alla larga però dai bombaciao quelli li naso da lontano! Ti dirò siccome sono abbastanza materna non solo talvolta mi usano per sfoghi fisiologici ma anche per motivi economici e culturali (quelli più piccoli)


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La ex di un mio amico, sesso dipendente alla grande!!! E te di certo.


Me la presenti?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sì' certo che sì io li uso anch'io però a volte costruisco delle belle amicizie con i miei amanti


Messalina, ma ti rendi conto che hai fatto e in futuro farai un male assurdo a tuo marito? Uno di quei mali che giustificano un massacro in famiglia perchè gli è partita la capoccia? Non temi le conseguenze? oppure stai sempre a pensare a te stessa? Guarda che scoprire di essere cornuti fa male, scoprirlo due volte segna, scoprire di essere cornuti con N. persone è la disfatta per  una qualsiasi persona. Ti chiedo solo se lui sà del fatto che tu sei una persona di questa parrocchia, cioè del sesso come palestra.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Me la presenti?


E chi la vede più, ma posso solo dirti che lei aveva 32 anni ed il mio amico 10 di meno ed aveva il pallino fisso del sesso...dopo di lei era una persona totalmente diversa, diciamo che il sesso lo aveva distrutto e non poco.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Messalina, ma ti rendi conto che hai fatto e in futuro farai un male assurdo a tuo marito? Uno di quei mali che giustificano un massacro in famiglia perchè gli è partita la capoccia? Non temi le conseguenze? oppure stai sempre a pensare a te stessa? Guarda che scoprire di essere cornuti fa male, scoprirlo due volte segna, scoprire di essere cornuti con N. persone è la disfatta per una qualsiasi persona. Ti chiedo solo se lui sà del fatto che tu sei una persona di questa parrocchia, cioè del sesso come palestra.


 Daniele di dove sei? voglio conoscerti...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> Daniele di dove sei? voglio conoscerti...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ferrara :up:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non frequento locali di scambisti potrei trovare qualcuno dei miei pazienti...ho avuto degli amanti che li frequentavano...ho avuto rapporti con degli scambisti tramite internet con un paio di miei ex


i pazienti:rotfl:


che fico.
ti ha addestrato Chen ?
in quale Ateneo ?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Sì' certo che sì io li uso anch'io però a volte *costruisco delle belle amicizie* con i miei amanti


Almeno quello :up:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ferrara :up:


 non siamo lontanissimi...comuqnue te lo devo dire...sei pervicace...i miei complimenti....e anche se ti danno fastidio i gay mi sei simpatico...:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> i pazienti:rotfl:
> 
> 
> che fico.
> ...


 e buongiorno pure a lei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ferrara :up:


che bella città.


( io me ne vogllio scappare da qui )


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> e buongiorno pure a lei....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e pure a lei.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che bella città.
> 
> 
> ( io me ne vogllio scappare da qui )


 stiamo organizzando una fuga a "Isla Margarida". che faccio? ti metto in lista?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma che che:mrgreen:zzo ti ridi se quella è materna:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
( ho le lacrime ):rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> non siamo lontanissimi...comuqnue te lo devo dire...sei pervicace...i miei complimenti....e anche se ti danno fastidio i gay mi sei simpatico...:carneval:


Più che altro sono una persona con molti problemi  
Sui gay ho chiesto alla mia ragazza e mi ha spiegato il motivo perchè mi dannno fastidio...ed è il  medesimo motivo per cui mi danno fastidio alcune donne, è solo perchè mi guardano  mi infastidisce essere guardato in uin certo modo,, ma è per il lato del mio carattere (considera  che mi danno fastidio le donne che mi guardano nel medesimo modo).


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che che:mrgreen:zzo ti ridi se quella è materna:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ( ho le lacrime ):rotfl:


lo so, sono commovente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> A volte sì...sto alla larga però dai bombaciao quelli li naso da lontano! Ti dirò siccome sono abbastanza materna non solo talvolta mi usano per sfoghi fisiologici ma anche per motivi economici  e culturali (quelli più piccoli)


Ok altra cosa che ti chiedo. Ultima perchè tra un po' vado ^^
Se tuo marito è sempre presente per i figli ora, potrà esserlo anche nel caso in cui vi separaste... Tu sei indipendente e autonoma...

Ci hai mai pensato a separarti?
Eventualmente, che ostacoli ci sarebbero?


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> stiamo organizzando una fuga a "Isla Margarida". che faccio? ti metto in lista?:carneval:


nooo..troppo caldo mi sa....eppero' diciamo che potrei convertirmi.

si apre un locale?


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro sono una persona con molti problemi
> Sui gay ho chiesto alla mia ragazza e mi ha spiegato il motivo perchè mi dannno fastidio...ed è il medesimo motivo per cui mi danno fastidio alcune donne, è solo perchè mi guardano  mi infastidisce essere guardato in uin certo modo,, ma è per il lato del mio carattere (considera che mi danno fastidio le donne che mi guardano nel medesimo modo).


 lasciamo perdere i gay. era una battuta...sul pervicace no....mi chiedevo come fai a non stufarti a scontrarti con i muri di gomma


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> nooo..troppo caldo mi sa....eppero' diciamo che potrei convertirmi.
> 
> si apre un locale?


 certo...come sei messa a lap-dance?:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lo so, sono commovente:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



dai , pero' ha il merito di farci fare un paio di risate.
materne e  paterne:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere i gay. era una battuta...sul pervicace no....mi chiedevo come fai a non stufarti a scontrarti con i muri di gomma


Credo che ogni persona abbia un cervello e che io più interagisco con essa posso trovare il modo di farmi capire...posso metterci anni :unhappy:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> dai , pero' ha il merito di farci fare un paio di risate.
> materne e paterne:mrgreen:


 ma anche fraterne....:carneval:


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> certo...come sei messa a lap-dance?:carneval:


me la cavo.se sono motivata

come in cucina.

al bar pero'...quasi zero.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ma anche fraterne....:carneval:


ambè..eccerto che si..:singleeye:


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Credo che ogni persona abbia un cervello e che io più interagisco con essa posso trovare il modo di farmi capire...posso metterci anni :unhappy:


ah! tu vuoi farTI capire....daniele in tutta franchezza...lascia perdere perchè ad alcuni frega una benemeretissima mazza di capirTI (tu come altri, non è una cosa personale)


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> me la cavo.se sono motivata
> 
> come in cucina.
> 
> al bar pero'...quasi zero.


:rotfl::rotfl:
al bar devi solo saper alzare il gomito e se non ce l'hai del tennista va benissimo


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

secondo me questo o questa è della scuola di pensiero cat e  limitrofi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo me questo o questa è della scuola di pensiero cat e limitrofi.


 'sti cats!:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Non sempre, ma ripeto non credo al principe azzurro, vorrei delle amicizie più sincere!


Questa è un'ottima base di partenza :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lui ha svuotato/smontato lei??? A me sa che lei gli abbia montato una ottima impalcatura sulla testa e basta e che le sue mancanze poco centrano con il fatto che ha sposato una ninfomane evidente.


Non concordo. Quando un partner nega il sesso perché non ce la fa più o non se la sente, insomma per motivi naturali, e nega nello stesso tempo di farsi curare, è facile che l'altro si chiuda in modo molto deciso e definitivo. Io ho visto come funziona, da vicino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo me questo o questa è della scuola di pensiero cat e limitrofi.


 Ma va'?!!!
Non ci avevo pensato... :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> 'sti cats!:carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Per chi non lo sapesse, la *ninfomania *è una patologia  sessuale femminile caratterizzata da una  compulsiva ricerca di partner e accompagnata da anorgasmia  o frigidità.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per chi non lo sapesse, la *ninfomania *è una patologia  sessuale femminile caratterizzata da una  compulsiva ricerca di partner e accompagnata da anorgasmia  o frigidità.


Lei dice di provare orgasmi!!! Per te ci crede solo lei o è vero???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei dice di provare orgasmi!!! Per te ci crede solo lei o è vero???


Io credo che cerca di riempire un vuoto dovuto a non so ancora cosa. Temo però che la storia del sesso sfrenato sia frutto di fantasia e in minima parte realtà. C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge.

Nel desiderio tipico maschile c'è la donna che si concede di continuazione senza porre mai limiti. Messalina si presenta come tale donna e quindi non può che attrarre questo lato maschile. Ma scatta anche la questione, fino a che punto possa essere vero, perché l'esperienza di vita maschile è esattamente opposta.

Per me, la ricerca di amicizia è vera e molto forte, ma il modo di ottenerla concettualmente errato. Si scontrano due mondi, l'uno dove si contratta in continuazione (amore) e l'altro che non pone limiti (amicizia).

Questo conflitto viviamo qui sulla sua e nostra pelle. Non so quale sia il risultato, attendo, guardo, percepisco, come un cacciatore che sa di essere preda a sua volta.


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma va'?!!!
> Non ci avevo pensato... :mrgreen:




eh..lo so


----------



## Micia (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> 'sti cats!:carneval:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che cerca di riempire un vuoto dovuto a non so ancora cosa. Temo però che la storia del sesso sfrenato sia frutto di fantasia e in minima parte realtà. C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge.
> 
> Nel desiderio tipico maschile c'è la donna che si concede di continuazione senza porre mai limiti. Messalina si presenta come tale donna e quindi non può che attrarre questo lato maschile. Ma scatta anche la questione, fino a che punto possa essere vero, perché l'esperienza di vita maschile è esattamente opposta.
> 
> ...


Capisco!  Potresti avere anche ragione davvero!!!


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Leite ha detto:


> Messalina , tu cerchi super uccelli , mandami mp allora :mexican:


Io non cerco superuccelli. semmai super cervelli..:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io non cerco superuccelli. semmai super cervelli..:up:


Facciamo super cervelli uccellati???


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Io credo che cerca di riempire un vuoto dovuto a non so ancora cosa. Temo però che la storia del sesso sfrenato sia frutto di fantasia e in minima parte realtà. C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge.
> 
> Nel desiderio tipico maschile c'è la donna che si concede di continuazione senza porre mai limiti. Messalina si presenta come tale donna e quindi non può che attrarre questo lato maschile. Ma scatta anche la questione, fino a che punto possa essere vero, perché l'esperienza di vita maschile è esattamente opposta.
> 
> ...


Ci sono due o tre dati significativi sulla mia vita che fanno capire meglio la mia complessità..per ora non mi va di parlarne perchè sono troppo visibile qua e comunque poche persone ma fidate le sanno e lo sa anche mio marito...Giovanni io appartengo a quella categoria di donna..gli uomini all'inizio impazziscono per me..poi capiscono che sono anche intelligente e simpatica e so essere una buona amica oppure li uso e arriverderci...


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo super cervelli uccellati???


Una domanda culturale qual'è la misura ideale per una donna come me? Vanno bene i dati variabili!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La fame eccessiva di sesso è spesso segno di sesso totalmente assente. Più che leggo di Messalina più che mi convince che ha una vita sessuale assente e tutto ciò che ci racconta sia frutto della sua fantasia.


 Son convinta della stessa cosa e l'ho scritto in post di altra discussione...troppo ostentata... troppo autocompiaciuta... da copione!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> credo che D intenda che non ha un approccio "sano" e "normale" ma solo per una smania "patologica" di sedurre e sentirsi viva...sbaglio D?


 Se hai una smania patologica di sedurre vuol dire che non hai altri modi per affermare te stessa... forse crede che quello sia il meglio di sè con cui attirare compiacimenti, affermazione, interesse, gradimento altrui....questo è veramente triste...


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> qual'è la cosa per la quale non credi..la cosa che ti ha più sconvolto?


I film porno son pieni di ciò che tu narri...anzi, guarda, suppongo ci sian cose anche a livello più "sconvolgente".... nel 2010 cosa vuoi sconvolga Eteocle o me o chiunque altro? problema tuo se ti prendi malattie leccando cessi o bevendo pipì altrui.... il fatto è che hai un modo di scrivere del sesso che fai che sembra il 3 x 2 dei depliants del supermercato... onestamente non mi sento nè eccitata nè sconvolta nè interessata nè scossa da ciò che narri... mi pare di star a sentire qualcuno che racconta per bocca altrui... neanche... spero tu ci metta più entusiasmo nel farle le cose che nel venirne a scrivere!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Ma vi pare che una psicologa o psichiatra (non ho capito bene) non sappia quali sono le ragioni di comportamenti simili? E' in terapia, a quanto dice. Ha forse bisogno dei nostri pareri?
Ma su siamo seri!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Se hai una smania patologica di sedurre vuol dire che non hai altri modi per affermare te stessa... forse crede che quello sia il meglio di sè con cui attirare compiacimenti, affermazione, interesse, gradimento altrui....questo è veramente triste...


Magari Messalina si è già affermata negli altri modi ( studio, lavoro...)
e ora si sta affermando sul versante della sua femminilità, sensualità seduttività...

E poi esistono veramente delle donne che attirano gli uomini senza tanto scomporsi, magari perchè hanno delle caratteristiche fisiche di un certo tipo, e dal loro atteggiamento ne traspaiono altre (dolcezza, comprensione..) che piacciono molto all'universo maschile.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> La contentezza la provo nello splendido rapporto con i miei bambini e con il mio lavoro


Ti manca una cosa bellissima: la stessa sensazione data dall'uomo che ami e che ti ama....


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> No con i miei amanti..mio marito è molto tradizionale


Cosa pensi professionalmente di chi - come te - vive tradizionalmente con coniuge tradizionale e che ha una doppia viva tutt'altro che tradizionale?


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Stanno dormendo a cagare ci sto andando eccome ho la colite oggi!:carneval:


 Non sarà per i germic he ti prendi? l'hai mai vista la pubblicità di anitra wc? quelli vanno a pesca, portano i bimbi all'asilo, passeggiano come noi... io non lo vorrei un esserino così nel apparato gastro-intestinale!!! :rotfl:

p.s.: mi fai morì dalle risate, giuro che non avevoi mai riso così tanto nella vita... falsa o reale che tu sia hai un sense of humor degno del miglior inglese!!!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> p.s.: mi fai morì dalle risate, giuro che non avevoi mai riso così tanto nella vita... falsa o reale che tu sia hai un sense of humor degno del miglior inglese!!!


Concordo in pieno...adesso Thinkerbell che sei stata colpita dalla maledizione del fatto che concordo con te puoi pure sucidarti...Eterocle per me ci sta anche pensando su


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> certo...come sei messa a lap-dance?:carneval:


Perchè, scusa, non hai già ingaggiato Messalina per la lap-dance? lei se gli geliil palo ci rimane incastrata con le papille gustative e usa quelal per sorreggersi durante i volteggi!!!


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo super cervelli uccellati???


:sonar: :rotfl: non ce la faccio....son a rischio ictus....:rotfl::sonar:


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ci sono due o tre dati significativi sulla mia vita che fanno capire meglio la mia complessità..per ora non mi va di parlarne perchè sono troppo visibile qua e comunque poche persone ma fidate le sanno e lo sa anche mio marito...Giovanni io appartengo a quella categoria di donna..gli uomini all'inizio impazziscono per me..poi capiscono che sono anche intelligente e simpatica e so essere una buona amica oppure li uso e arriverderci...


Diciamo che quanto meno hai una grandissima considerazione di te stesas il che mal si accoppia con questo desiderio di esser sessualmente dominata...ti vengon dietro in 100 ma fai la cernita e la dai solo a 10, sei bella, intelligente, simpatica...altre doti che dobbiamo sapere? qualche nobel vinto? possiedi due uteri? non so, dicci dicci, secondo me c'è dell'altro...Messalina cara, ma la pianti di autoincensarti?noi siam persone normali, se vuoi sentirti non esclusa devi entrar tra noi normale tra i normali.....


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Magari Messalina si è già affermata negli altri modi ( studio, lavoro...)
> *e ora* si sta affermando sul versante della sua femminilità, sensualità seduttività...
> 
> E poi esistono veramente delle donne che attirano gli uomini senza tanto scomporsi, magari perchè hanno delle caratteristiche fisiche di un certo tipo, e dal loro atteggiamento ne traspaiono altre (dolcezza, comprensione..) che piacciono molto all'universo maschile.


Chiara, permettimi, sbagli.... in un post ha detto che da adolescente ne aveva fatte di tutti i colori già...poi si è calmata e non tradiva il marito...ora da un pò ha ripreso alla grande...quindi ORA non si sta affermando in nulla... non è un problema di ORA... rileggi ciò che ha scritto... 
Sul fatto di attrarre e sedurre anche non volendo non ho minimo dubbio, son donan e femmina anche io!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Diciamo che quanto meno hai una grandissima considerazione di te stesas il che mal si accoppia con questo desiderio di esser sessualmente dominata...ti vengon dietro in 100 ma fai la cernita e la dai solo a 10, sei bella, intelligente, simpatica...altre doti che dobbiamo sapere? qualche nobel vinto? possiedi due uteri? non so, dicci dicci, secondo me c'è dell'altro...Messalina cara, ma la pianti di autoincensarti?noi siam persone normali, se vuoi sentirti non esclusa devi entrar tra noi normale tra i normali.....


Invece penso che questa sua autoesaltazione abbia un perchè e sia molto importante da capire. Messalina, posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se tu coscessi un uomo, bello, intelligente e ci provassi con lui per dimostrare la tua sensualità, come la prenderesti ad una sua negazione? 
Cioè lo so che non può capitare, perchè sotto di me non c'è nessuno ed io sono il tipo che dice no a prescindere...perchè sono così pieno di me stesso che manco ascolto :mexican: ma supponiamo esistesse questo esemplare assurdo rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  carissimi, vi sto prendendo in giro un poco con queste mie ultime righe)


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno...adesso Thinkerbell che sei stata colpita dalla maledizione del fatto che concordo con te puoi pure sucidarti...Eterocle per me ci sta anche pensando su


Ma no... io, pampino bello, ti voglio bene...vorrei prenderti a mazzate un giorno sì e un giorno no, però mi son affezionata, non so se si era notato!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sul fatto di attrarre e sedurre anche non volendo non ho minimo dubbio, son donan e femmina anche io!


Concordo...oh, ma perchè io non sono mai stato sedotto??? Cioè ma sono così alieno???  Mi si presentavano gentili ragazze che mi si sarebbero concesse ed io...pensavo alla mia Alfa Romeo...Messalina, vedi puoi competere con tutti, ma non la mia alfa romeo :up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Ma no... io, pampino bello, ti voglio bene...vorrei prenderti a mazzate un giorno sì e un giorno no, però mi son affezionata, non so se si era notato!


Crazie!!! Tomani però kon mazza ferrata!!!  Fa pene??? (Traduzione:Grazie!!! Domani con mazza ferrata! va bene???)


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Crazie!!! Tomani però kon mazza ferrata!!! Fa pene??? (Traduzione:Grazie!!! Domani con mazza ferrata! va bene???)


 Mancanello va meGHlio?


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mancanello va meGHlio?


Ja, però non troppo crosso!!

(qualche parentela con il papa???)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Concordo...oh, ma perchè io non sono mai stato sedotto??? Cioè ma sono così alieno??? Mi si presentavano gentili ragazze che mi si sarebbero concesse ed io...pensavo alla mia Alfa Romeo...Messalina, vedi puoi competere con tutti, ma non la mia alfa romeo :up:


 Perché tu hai notevoli problemi a riconoscere te stesse, le tue esigenze e hai terrore delle tue emozioni positive che percepisci persino più devastanti di quelle negative.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa, ma ammetti, la mia alfa è davvero bella!!! Ovvio che me fregavo di gentili donzelle :mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Per me le auto devono avere un motore, ruote, volante, sedili, partabagagli, aria condizionata e autoradio ...il resto non mi interessa.


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me le auto devono avere un motore, ruote, volante, sedili, partabagagli, aria condizionata e autoradio ...il resto non mi interessa.




Se la mia amica O. ti leggesse credo si impiccherebbe all'istante. :carneval:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Cosa pensi professionalmente di chi - come te - vive tradizionalmente con coniuge tradizionale e che ha una doppia viva tutt'altro che tradizionale?


Ci sono anche i figli non possiamo prescindere dalla genitorialità..doppia vita? A tradire è il 90% delle persone, almeno una volta nella vita! Io comunque ora non sono così compulsiva..sapete che da quando scrivo qua ho annullato un paio di appuntamenti, e poi di amanti amanti (scusate la ripetizione) del sado maso in realtà ne ho soltanto un paio adesso

Professionalmente penso che abbia una dipendenza dal sesso..


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Invece penso che questa sua autoesaltazione abbia un perchè e sia molto importante da capire. Messalina, posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se tu coscessi un uomo, bello, intelligente e ci provassi con lui per dimostrare la tua sensualità, come la prenderesti ad una sua negazione?
> Cioè lo so che non può capitare, perchè sotto di me non c'è nessuno ed io sono il tipo che dice no a prescindere...perchè sono così pieno di me stesso che manco ascolto :mexican: ma supponiamo esistesse questo esemplare assurdo rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: carissimi, vi sto prendendo in giro un poco con queste mie ultime righe)


Mi è successo e non mi sono sconvolta mica posso piacere a tutti...Comunque avanti il prossimo!:carneval:


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> tinkerbell ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cosa pensi professionalmente di chi - come te - vive tradizionalmente con coniuge tradizionale e che ha una doppia viva tutt'altro che tradizionale?
> ...


E la dipendenza dal sesso - professionalmente parlando - è una cosa sbagliata?


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

> E la dipendenza dal sesso - professionalmente parlando - è una cosa sbagliata?


E' una dipendenza come i DCA o il fumo o l'alcool... la dipendenza dal sesso può essere neutra o insana..nel mio caso in certi momenti è stata insana in altri no


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> E' una dipendenza come i DCA o il fumo o l'alcool... la dipendenza dal sesso può essere neutra o insana..nel mio caso in certi momenti è stata insana in altri no


E nei momenti in cui9 non è sana, cosa penserestiprofessionalmente di qualcunoc he ammette di avere un problema dichiarando che per questo va dalla psicoterapeuta ma che si autocompiace dei racconti che fa dichiarando esplicitamente che vuol dare di sè solo l'immagine di ciò che eroticamente è o dice di essere?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, ma ammetti, la mia alfa è davvero bella!!! Ovvio che me fregavo di gentili donzelle :mexican:


*
Alfa Romeo GTV? 
*


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> E nei momenti in cui9 non è sana, cosa penserestiprofessionalmente di qualcunoc he ammette di avere un problema dichiarando che per questo va dalla psicoterapeuta ma che si autocompiace dei racconti che fa dichiarando esplicitamente che vuol dare di sè solo l'immagine di ciò che eroticamente è o dice di essere?


Indagherei se ci sono stati traumi passati o recenti


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

*Tinkerbell*

Ma la tastiera ti funziona bene? 

E' difettosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ci sono due o tre dati significativi sulla mia vita che fanno capire meglio la mia complessità..per ora non mi va di parlarne perchè sono troppo visibile qua e comunque poche persone ma fidate le sanno e lo sa anche mio marito...Giovanni io appartengo a quella categoria di donna..gli uomini all'inizio impazziscono per me..poi capiscono che sono anche intelligente e simpatica e so essere una buona amica oppure li uso e arriverderci...


Per me, il rapporto di amicizia sopravvale qualunque altra mozione. L'amicizia non richiede nulla di speciale. Non è un difetto di essere intelligente, simpatico o attraente. Sono vantaggi. Sento un senso di colpa dove non dovrebbe esserci.

Noi siamo in questo mondo così come siamo e c'è un motivo. Non c'è bisogno di cambiare noi stessi.

Il fatto che ti apri qui di fronte a sconosciuti, dimostra che sei determinata a cambiare la tua vita in meglio. Qualcosa manca e qui forse lo troverai. Quel che conta però è l'atteggiamento, perché se cerchi qui, cerchi anche altrove e le risposte non si faranno attendere. Sarà il tempo a decidere se le risposte corrispondono alla tua domanda. Ti auguro di sì, perché trovare un amico è un tesoro troppo prezioso per non accettarlo a braccia aperte.


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per me, il rapporto di amicizia sopravvale qualunque altra mozione. L'amicizia non richiede nulla di speciale. Non è un difetto di essere intelligente, simpatico o attraente. Sono vantaggi. Sento un senso di colpa dove non dovrebbe esserci.
> 
> Noi siamo in questo mondo così come siamo e c'è un motivo. Non c'è bisogno di cambiare noi stessi.
> 
> Il fatto che ti apri qui di fronte a sconosciuti, dimostra che sei determinata a cambiare la tua vita in meglio. Qualcosa manca e qui forse lo troverai. Quel che conta però è l'atteggiamento, perché se cerchi qui, cerchi anche altrove e le risposte non si faranno attendere. Sarà il tempo a decidere se le risposte corrispondono alla tua domanda. Ti auguro di sì, perché trovare un amico è un tesoro troppo prezioso per non accettarlo a braccia aperte.



_*Per trovare un amico bisogna chiudere un  occhio; per tenerselo, due. *_
( Norman Douglas )


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *
> Alfa Romeo GTV?
> *


Si, è un GTV 2.0 litri de 1976!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, ma ammetti, la mia alfa è davvero bella!!! Ovvio che me fregavo di gentili donzelle :mexican:


MAGNIFICA....ma senti...quel tuo amico che seduce 54 donne..ha un'Alfa Romeo anche lui?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si, è un GTV 2.0 litri de 1976!



... mio marito ne aveva una nera con interno rosso, ma non ricordo l'anno, l'unica differenza con la tua e' nei vetri/finestrini di dietro, erano tutto un pezzo  le Alfa Romeo sono sempre state della belle macchine da un motore potente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mio marito ne aveva una nera con interno rosso, ma non ricordo l'anno, l'unica differenza con la tua e' nei vetri/finestrini di dietro, erano tutto un pezzo  le Alfa Romeo sono sempre state della belle macchine da un motore potente.


 
E pure comode per fare certe cosette...


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E pure comode per fare certe cosette...


Zitta tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Zitta tu :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:condom: ok..sono profondamente pentita..... ^_^


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> MAGNIFICA....ma senti...quel tuo amico che seduce 54 donne..ha un'Alfa Romeo anche lui?


A Ferrara come la mia ci sono in totale 3 macchine, ovviamente diverse di colore. La mia è la più vecchia in assoluto. Il mio amico ha una umilissima Citroen zx a metano :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E pure comode per fare certe cosette...


Comode comode no, almeno la mia che ha i sedili sagomati!!! diciamo che ovunque ti sposti una leva te la pigli in posti mica tanto divertenti :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Comode comode no, almeno la mia che ha i sedili sagomati!!! diciamo che ovunque ti sposti una leva te la pigli in posti mica tanto divertenti :rotfl:


Ma ti garantisco che in quella più recente si va benissimo....

La tua però...è proprio da tipi coi controco******:rotfl:


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la tastiera ti funziona bene?
> 
> E' difettosa?


 No, credo di averlo detto: conflitto inspiegabile! Ho reinstallato il sistema oeprativo. Poi ho reinstallato solo office. Poi ho anche cambiato tastiera...adesso inizio a pensare ai poltergeist... a parte errori grammaticali di cui mi assumo la maternità nonostante datosi il titolo acquisito mi dovrei vergognare come nessuna al mondo, tutto ciò che son lettere doppi, triple e sdoppie, tutto ciò che si attacca a parole precedenti e successive, tute le metatesi di posizione son frina della mia tastiera e non del mio sacco... per il resto la colpa è mia! Scusate....


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Indagherei se ci sono stati traumi passati o recenti


Quindi ammetti che non è tanto normale un certo tipo di atteggiamento... cioè, non è che uno si metta ad indagare traumi passati o recenti di chiunque non dando costui/costei segni che farebbero pensare a un certo tipo di passato/presente che avrebbe potuto condizionarlo/a.......
E cosa pensi del compiacersi di una posizione che si assume pur sapendo di aver delle problematiche inerenti a questa? mi piace un casino bere o tirar la coca tuttavia mi rendo conto che non è cosa che dovrei fare quantomeno nella misura in cui la faccio?


----------



## Mari' (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, credo di averlo detto: conflitto inspiegabile! Ho reinstallato il sistema oeprativo. Poi ho reinstallato solo office. Poi ho anche cambiato tastiera...adesso inizio a pensare ai poltergeist... a parte errori grammaticali di cui mi assumo la maternità nonostante datosi il titolo acquisito mi dovrei vergognare come nessuna al mondo, tutto ciò che son lettere doppi, triple e sdoppie, tutto ciò che si attacca a parole precedenti e successive, tute le metatesi di posizione son frina della mia tastiera e non del mio sacco... per il resto la colpa è mia! Scusate....


No no chedevo, sicuramente saprai che esiste una patologia in materia "Dislessia" (non e' il tuo caso) ... quando vivevo in America conobbi una signora italiana che aveva questo problema, figurati che lei rispondeva a telefono per le ordinazioni di lenti a contatto  sapessi le risate che ci facevamo per telefono dovevo rinnovare le mie :rotfl: fortunatamente lei la viveva con filosofia questa condizione e poi, lei era stata una delle prima assunte dalla compagnia, riusciva a volte a riconoscere le chienti dalla voce, una donna in gamba troppo preziosa per sostituirla  .


PS per gli errori, nessuno e' immune


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> No no chedevo, sicuramente saprai che esiste una patologia in materia "Dislessia" (non e' il tuo caso) ... quando vivevo in America conobbi una signora italiana che aveva questo problema, figurati che lei rispondeva a telefono per le ordinazioni di lenti a contatto  sapessi le risate che ci facevamo per telefono dovevo rinnovare le mie :rotfl: fortunatamente lei la viveva con filosofia questa condizione e poi, lei era stata una delle prima assunte dalla compagnia, riusciva a volte a riconoscere le chienti dalla voce, una donna in gamba troppo preziosa per sostituirla  .
> 
> 
> PS per gli errori, nessuno e' immune


No no..è dislessia tastieristica!!!Ma mi son stancata di pagare il tecnico e soprattutto di esser privata per giorni del pc per un problema che sembra risolto ma poi non lo è mai... se digito una lettera per volta riesco a scrivere tutto per benino: il guaio è che sono prolissa (che si era notato?) e digitare con un ditino per volta ...bè, passerebbe la voglia a chiunque
Questo post è stato scritto, ad esempio, a velocità tartarugale e tastino per tastino, prego notare quanto è bellillo!!!


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Ha sostituito l'OS da cervello 1.0 a cervello 1.1 che a diversi bugfix...solo che ha un bug enorme che fa impazzire le dita con la tastiera.


----------



## tinkerbell (27 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ha sostituito l'OS da cervello 1.0 a cervello 1.1 che a diversi bugfix...solo che ha un bug enorme che fa impazzire le dita con la tastiera.


Ti ho già picchiato oggi? perchè lo faccio ora eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Quindi ammetti che non è tanto normale un certo tipo di atteggiamento... cioè, non è che uno si metta ad indagare traumi passati o recenti di chiunque non dando costui/costei segni che farebbero pensare a un certo tipo di passato/presente che avrebbe potuto condizionarlo/a.......
> E cosa pensi del compiacersi di una posizione che si assume pur sapendo di aver delle problematiche inerenti a questa? mi piace un casino bere o tirar la coca tuttavia mi rendo conto che non è cosa che dovrei fare quantomeno nella misura in cui la faccio?


Ma qua non stiamo facendo una psicoterapia o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma qua non stiamo facendo una psicoterapia o no?


Direi di no...non credo che il forum debba essere lo studio di uno psicologo. Ma come si può notare, qui ci sono utenti che espongono la propria opinione (anche terra terra) e altri che la espongono accompagnata da nozioni inerenti alle più disparate materie: ossia, quando si parla di sesso sono sessuologi, quando si parla di psicologia sono psicologi, quando si parla di informatica sono dei veri tecnici informatici, quando si parla di botanica......ecc..ecc...sono persino esperti di ammorbibenti, di arti marziali....di taglio e cucito


----------



## messalina (27 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Direi di no...non credo che il forum debba essere lo studio di uno psicologo. Ma come si può notare, qui ci sono utenti che espongono la propria opinione (anche terra terra) e altri che la espongono accompagnata da nozioni inerenti alle più disparate materie: ossia, quando si parla di sesso sono sessuologi, quando si parla di psicologia sono psicologi, quando si parla di informatica sono dei veri tecnici informatici, quando si parla di botanica......ecc..ecc...sono persino esperti di ammorbibenti, di arti marziali....di taglio e cucito


Ahahah..Grande Chiara...per quegli utenti: narcisismo sano o patologico? Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza!


----------



## Brady (28 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma qua non stiamo facendo una psicoterapia o no?


La mia personale visione del forum è di un posto dove si viene per esporre il proprio problema, chiedere consigli (di cui poi si fa quello che si vuole, compreso ignorarli), e attraverso il contraddittorio e la riflessione che ne consegue, cercare di gestire al meglio il problema. In altre parole per cercare un modo di stare meglio.
In questo senso l'unica differenza con la psicoterapia è il fatto che qui non si paga... 

Chi trova la psicoterapia fuori luogo in questo contesto probabilmente non è qui per mettersi in discussione.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> La mia personale visione del forum è di un posto dove si viene per esporre il proprio problema, chiedere consigli (di cui poi si fa quello che si vuole, compreso ignorarli), e attraverso il contraddittorio e la riflessione che ne consegue, cercare di gestire al meglio il problema. In altre parole per cercare un modo di stare meglio.
> In questo senso l'unica differenza con la psicoterapia è il fatto che qui non si paga...
> 
> *Chi trova la psicoterapia fuori luogo in questo contesto probabilmente non è qui per mettersi in discussione*.


Infatti, hai detto una cosa molto sensata.
Mi permetto di aggiungere che non tutti credono alla psicoterapia come modalità per gestire/risolvere i problemi: teniamo conto anche di questo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> No, credo di averlo detto: conflitto inspiegabile! Ho reinstallato il sistema oeprativo. Poi ho reinstallato solo office. Poi ho anche cambiato tastiera...adesso inizio a pensare ai poltergeist... a parte errori grammaticali di cui mi assumo la maternità nonostante datosi il titolo acquisito mi dovrei vergognare come nessuna al mondo, tutto ciò che son lettere doppi, triple e sdoppie, tutto ciò che si attacca a parole precedenti e successive, tute le metatesi di posizione son frina della mia tastiera e non del mio sacco... per il resto la colpa è mia! Scusate....


Vai nel pannello di controllo e riduci la velocità di ripetizione dei caratteri e allunghi il tempo di replica. Eventualmente anche dal BIOS.


----------



## Brady (28 Giugno 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, hai detto una cosa molto sensata.
> *Mi permetto di aggiungere che non tutti credono alla psicoterapia come modalità per gestire/risolvere i problemi: teniamo conto anche di questo.*


Affermazione inopinabile (come qualunque frase del tipo "tutto è relativo") ma, se riferita a Messalina, fuori contesto.
Messalina non ha risposto di non credere nella psicanalisi (cosa per altro poco sostenibile da parte di chi si dice del mesterie), ma ha manifestato stupore perché un'altra utente stava adottando un approcio psicanalitico, come se fosse una cosa estranea all'ambito del forum.
Il punto è che, al di là dello strumento usato, erano evidenti le intenzioni di Tinker di portare Messalina a fare una riflessione su se stessa. Riflessione sulla quale come sempre Messalina ha glissato dirottando l'attenzione dalla luna al dito.


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ma qua non stiamo facendo una psicoterapia o no?


 A domanda rispondi in genere con domanda? qui si sta tra amici...e ci si confronta (poi qualcuno apre anche thread a cavolo, tantoper esprimere se stessa e autocompiacersi di quanto potrebbe scandalizzare la platea...il guaio è che non scandalizza proprio nessuno...quando se ne accorgerà si stancherà!)...e ci si aiuta...e si cazzeggia anche... non si fa psicoterapia...per quella alcuni di noi vanno da persone come te...ma anche no!


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> La mia personale visione del forum è di un posto dove si viene per esporre il proprio problema, chiedere consigli (di cui poi si fa quello che si vuole, compreso ignorarli), e attraverso il contraddittorio e la riflessione che ne consegue, cercare di gestire al meglio il problema. In altre parole per cercare un modo di stare meglio.
> In questo senso l'unica differenza con la psicoterapia è il fatto che qui non si paga...
> 
> Chi trova la psicoterapia fuori luogo in questo contesto probabilmente *non è qui per mettersi in discussione*.


Sei proprio un brady-po: c'è gente che qui si è iscritta non per mettersi in discussione maper aprire discussioni...


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vai nel pannello di controllo e riduci la velocità di ripetizione dei caratteri e allunghi il tempo di replica. Eventualmente anche dal BIOS.


Abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile già da tempo...lo stiamo perdendo!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Giugno 2010)

una ninfomane è una donna che ha la stessa moralità sessuale di un uomo. Nella ninfomania e nel sesso bizzarro si realizza la pienezza della parità fra sessi, altro che Carfagna.




messalina ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro che le ninfomani esistano..chi consideri ninfomane? Una donna dipendente dal sesso?


 
veramente la Pipì è sterile. Sono abbastanza ferrato sull'argomento perchè ebbi 3 ragazze slave fino a fine 2009 (voglio dire Slave=schiave, non slave=dell'est!  capito mi hai? :carneval: )





tinkerbell ha detto:


> I film porno son pieni di ciò che tu narri...anzi, guarda, suppongo ci sian cose anche a livello più "sconvolgente".... nel 2010 cosa vuoi sconvolga Eteocle o me o chiunque altro? problema tuo se ti prendi malattie leccando cessi o bevendo pipì altrui.... il fatto è che hai un modo di scrivere del sesso che fai che sembra il 3 x 2 dei depliants del supermercato... onestamente non mi sento nè eccitata nè sconvolta nè interessata nè scossa da ciò che narri... mi pare di star a sentire qualcuno che racconta per bocca altrui... neanche... spero tu ci metta più entusiasmo nel farle le cose che nel venirne a scrivere!





messalina ha detto:


> Ci sono anche i figli non possiamo prescindere dalla genitorialità..doppia vita? A tradire è il 90% delle persone, almeno una volta nella vita! Io comunque ora non sono così compulsiva..sapete che da quando scrivo qua ho annullato un paio di appuntamenti, e poi di amanti amanti (scusate la ripetizione) del sado maso in realtà ne ho soltanto un paio adesso
> 
> Professionalmente penso che abbia una dipendenza dal sesso..


----------



## Old Aleluja (28 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> una ninfomane è una donna che ha la stessa moralità sessuale di un uomo. Nella ninfomania e nel sesso bizzarro si realizza la pienezza della parità fra sessi, altro che Carfagna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la pipì è sterile in condizioni normali... facevi loro gli esami prima?


----------



## messalina (28 Giugno 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A domanda rispondi in genere con domanda? qui si sta tra amici...e ci si confronta (poi qualcuno apre anche thread a cavolo, tantoper esprimere se stessa e autocompiacersi di quanto potrebbe scandalizzare la platea...il guaio è che non scandalizza proprio nessuno...quando se ne accorgerà si stancherà!)...e ci si aiuta...e si cazzeggia anche... non si fa psicoterapia...per quella alcuni di noi vanno da persone come te...ma anche no!


Quali amici scusa?


----------



## tinkerbell (29 Giugno 2010)

cosa cerchi tra noi, scusa?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sarà che non sono affascinante io, per carità, ma a me non l'hanno chiesta in 100 nemmeno se sommo da quando son ragazzina in qua!


siccome tu sei proprio bella, sarei più propensa a ritenere che conteggi solo quelli con cui hai avviato una qualche forma di comunicazione

certo,
se tu avviassi una comunicazione con tutti quelli che ti fanno un apprezzamento, anche per strada, o comunque contemplassi la possibilità di farlo,
come probabilmente altri fanno,
potresti aggiornare significativamente l'indice di richiesta 

come sempre tutto dipende dalla scelta del campione :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Ci sono due o tre dati significativi sulla mia vita che fanno capire meglio *la mia complessità*..per ora *non mi va di parlarne perchè sono troppo visibile qua* e comunque poche persone ma fidate le sanno e lo sa anche mio marito...Giovanni io appartengo a quella categoria di donna..*gli uomini all'inizio impazziscono per me*..poi capiscono che *sono anche intelligente e simpatica e so essere una buona amica* oppure li uso e arriverderci...


boom!

:carneval:

e non dimentichiamo quanto sei gnocca e qualto è bello il tuo lato b


----------



## Asudem (30 Giugno 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> boom!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> e non dimentichiamo quanto sei gnocca e qualto è bello il tuo lato b


bhè? capita sempre anche  a me sai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> bhè? capita sempre anche a me sai?:mrgreen:


non ti capiterebbe se ti servisse in termini di "gnocco ergo sum" 

(gnocco: voce del verbo gnoccare = esibire la propria gnocchitudine reale o presunta o fittizia)


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> boom!
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> e non dimentichiamo quanto sei gnocca e qualto è bello il tuo lato b


  Io cerco amici qua non amanti non mi interessa essere considerata gnocca


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Io cerco amici qua non amanti non mi interessa essere considerata gnocca


hai fatto bene a precisarlo
perchè, a volte, quello che scrivi può essere frainteso


----------



## messalina (7 Luglio 2010)

sono molto lucida..non mi interessa da questo forum avere amanti ma amicizie sì


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> sono molto lucida..non mi interessa da questo forum avere amanti ma amicizie sì


A me pochi giorni fa hai scritto l'esatto opposto....son comunque contenta tu abbia cambiato posizione...


----------



## Old Aleluja (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me pochi giorni fa hai scritto l'esatto opposto....son comunque contenta tu abbia *cambiato posizione*...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> A me pochi giorni fa hai scritto l'esatto opposto....son comunque contenta tu abbia cambiato posizione...


ma ora è lucida :up:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Dai Eteocle, non intendevo dir quello anche se la battuta te la ho involontariamente servita su di un vassoio d'argento!


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma io sono piu0 deficente di te perchè mi fai ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e continuo eh..


----------



## Micia (7 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Dai Eteocle, non intendevo dir quello anche se la battuta te la ho involontariamente servita su di un vassoio d'argento!


  e ma scusa ....:rotflure tu ..ma come si fa a rimanere serie tinke:mrgreen:


----------



## tinkerbell (7 Luglio 2010)

Veramente te lo potrei anche giurare stavolta non avevo intento di doppio senso o di dare l'assist a qualcun altro
Sarò comica involontaria...o anche stupida involontaria!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma io sono piu0 deficente di te perchè mi fai ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e continuo eh..





miciolidia ha detto:


> e ma scusa ....:rotflure tu ..ma come si fa a rimanere serie tinke:mrgreen:





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Veramente te lo potrei anche giurare stavolta non avevo intento di doppio senso o di dare l'assist a qualcun altro
> Sarò comica involontaria...o anche stupida involontaria!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

